# المسلمون يتسائلون ماذا يحدث فى الكنيسة ليلة راس السنة ؟!



## soul & life (17 ديسمبر 2015)

“هو انتوا بتبوسوا بعض في الكنيسة.. ليلة رأس السنة..؟”
سؤال بدأت أسمعه منذ الصف الخامس الابتدائي من زملائي المسلمين في المدرسة، وكنت أغضب بشدة وأصرخ في وجه السائل أن هذا لا يحدث وأجزم وأقسم، فيخبرني باستفزاز أني ما زالت صغيرة ولا أعرف شيء، لأن أبواه أخبراه أن المسيحيين يقبّلون بعضهم نساءً ورجالًا في الكنيسة، وخاصة في احتفالية “ليلة رأس السنة” وما خفي كان أعظم.
وعندما بدأت العمل في الصحافة، تغير السؤال قليلًا ولكن ليس للأفضل بل للأسوأ، هل هناك حفلات مجون تحدث داخل الكنائس، خاصة في ليلة رأس السنة، والأدهى مبررات البعض بأن أسوار الكنيسة عالية حتى يستطيع المسيحيون ممارسة طقوس قبلاتهم وفجورهم دون إزعاج، ودون أن يتلصص عليهم المسلمون ويزعجون خلوتهم أو ينزعجوا هم منا، ولم أملك حينها سوي قول “اللعنة علي الأفلام الأجنبي.. بوظت دماغ الناس.. والأسوار العالية بتاعت الكنايس يروحوا يسألوا عليها الأمن مش إحنا”.

وبعد أن اقتربْت من عامي الثلاثين لم يعد الإنكار يفيد، وحان الوقت للإدلاء بالحقيقة، خاصة لزملاء طفولتي الذين حاولت أن أضرب أحدهم عندما قال لي “إنتو بتبوسوا بعض من بقكم زي الأفلام الأجنبي”، صديقي أينعم نحن بالفعل نقبل بعضنا بعض في الكنيسة، وليس في ليلة “رأس السنة” فقط، وإنما في صلاة كل قداس، “شوف إنت بقي كام قداس في الأسبوع.. وأحيانًا أكتر من قداس في اليوم.. أيام الصوم الكبير.. إحنا بنتعب بصراحة”.

وكانت إحدى أحلام طفولة أصدقائي هو زيارة الكنيسة لرؤية القبلات المجانية، والتي تحذفها القناة الثانية في الأفلام الأجنبي، ولكن الصدمة للأسف أن الزائر لن يري قبلات ساخنة بالشفاه، خاصة وأن تبادل القبلات يكون بالأيدي، “أيون إحنا بنبوس بإيدينا.. مسيحيين بقى”، والصدمة الأكبر أن الكنائس مقسمة قسمين، قسم للرجال وقسم للنساء، وبالتالي لا مكان للقبلات اليدوية حتى بين الرجال والنساء، “هيطلع لي حد تاني يسأل عن الانحراف.. وده بقي هسيبه لخيالاته.. لا يستحق عناء الرد”.


“قبلوا بعضكم بعض.. بقبلة مقدسة. يارب ارحم. يارب ارحم. يارب بارك.. أمين” هكذا يطالبنا “الشماس” من داخل الهيكل أن نفعل، وذلك بعد أن يقول الكاهن “اجعلنا مستحقين كلنا يا سيدنا، أن يُقًّبل بعضُنا بعضًا بقبلةٍ طاهرة”، وهي دعوة مصالحة قبل أن يستكمل المسيحي صلواته في القداس، لأنه من غير المقبول أن يتقدم المسيحي للتناول أو الصلاة وهو في خصام مع أخيه، والأخ هنا المقصود به كل إنسان.
قال المسيح: “إذا قدمت قربانك على المذبح. وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئًا عليك، أترك قربانك قدام المذبح، واذهب أولًا اصطلح مع أخيك..” (مت 5: 23، 24)، ولهذا تم تخصيص هذا الجزء في صلاة القداس، في حال نسي الإنسان خصامه مع أخيه تُذكره هذه الطلبة بألا يتقدم للتناول حتى ينهي خصامه ويتسامح مع كل الناس.
والقبلة الكنسية هي أن يضع كل واحد يديه بين يدي من يجلس بجواره ويسحبها ويقبلها ويكرر هذه الفعل مع من أمامه وخلفه، وهكذا، وهو إعلان صريح أمام الله بأنه لا يكن أي ضغينة تجاه أي من أخواته داخل الكنيسة وخارجها، وفي حال لم يكن الإنسان صادقًا فالله وحده يعلم ويجازيه، خاصة وأن الكنيسة قد ذكرته خلال القداس بأن يتقدم للتناول وهو في خير وسلام مع كل من حوله.



يا مصريين قبلوا بعضكم بعضًا بقبلة المحبة..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]العتب على المسيحى وعلى الكنيسة بصراحة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن المسيحى بيعيش أسراره ومش بيتكلم عن عقيدته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع وجود نصوص وأفكار مشوشة عن المسيحية نابعة من الأسلام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبُحكم العادة مع (صمت) الطرف الآخر ترسخ تلك الأكاذيب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يطلع فى التلفزيون راجل قانون محترم يقولك :[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] الكنائس والأديرة مليان سلاح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دون أن يُكلف أحدهم خاطره بالرد الرسمى عليه ...أو على الأقل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُطالبته بالدليل ..!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] فهل هو عن ضعف أو عن التلذذ بترديد الأكاذيب عنا ونقول ربنا يعوض ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بصراحة لا تلوموا ألا أنفسكم [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2015)

*اولا وحشتينى يا نيفو 
ثانيا يوم ما ادخل لازم الاقى حاجة تشدنى اشارك 
انا قريت المقاله دى ع الفيس 
وشوفت كمية التعليقات من الناس 
من مجرد العنوان بس سحقت 
ما علينا 
استاذ عبود لازم بس ارد ع كلامك 
ياعنى عاوز حد يرد ازاى وع مين !! 
وهل لو حد رد 
الشيوخ اللى بتقول الكلام دا 
هتقتنع ولا هتصدق 
دى كدب فى كدب وهما عارفين كده كويس 
بس هما لازم يظيطوا فى الظيطة زى ما بيقولوا 
هو مش ضعف خالص 
بس كل الحكاية ان الكلام مالوش اى لازمة 
لان اللى بيقول الكلام من غير دليل وبكدب 
عمره ما هيقتنع غير باللى فى دماغه وبكدبه وبس 
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين بقى *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> استاذ عبود لازم بس ارد ع كلامك
> ياعنى عاوز حد يرد ازاى وع مين !!
> وهل لو حد رد
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]اللى ذكرته مش كلام شيوخ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كان كلام رجل قانون وكان مُرشح كمان لأنتخابات الرئاسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يردوا أزاى ؟؟ - دة شغل المتحدث الرسمى للكنيسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو اللى ماسك الشئون القانونية – والرد بسيط جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين أدلتك ؟ 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]- يمكن كلام مالوش لازمة عندك أنتى ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكنه له معانى ودلائل كثيرة جداً عند الآخرين 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل هذا أتهام هين كى يتم تجاهله ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنتى فين بقى ؟؟!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]اللى ذكرته مش كلام شيوخ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كان كلام رجل قانون وكان مُرشح كمان لأنتخابات الرئاسة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يردوا أزاى ؟؟ - دة شغل المتحدث الرسمى للكنيسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو اللى ماسك الشئون القانونية – والرد بسيط جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين أدلتك ؟
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]- يمكن كلام مالوش لازمة عندك أنتى ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لكنه له معانى ودلائل كثيرة جداً عند الآخرين
> ...


*بسيطة فى برنامج جرىء 
ممكن يتولى الموضوع ويجيب المتحدث الرسمى دا 
واللى قال الكلام ويواجهم ببعض 
وتبان الحقيقة وكل واحد يقدم دليله ع كلامه 
اعتقد صعبة !! 
انا هناك كنت بشتى فى الساحل الشمالى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
موجودة اهو :yahoo:*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بسيطة فى برنامج جرىء
> ممكن يتولى الموضوع ويجيب المتحدث الرسمى دا
> واللى قال الكلام ويواجهم ببعض
> وتبان الحقيقة وكل واحد يقدم دليله ع كلامه
> ...


*أيوة فيه برامج جريئة ...ومرة فى برنامج ( البيت بيتك) جابوا أتنين كهنة من الكنيسة
كانوا بيتكلموا عن المتنصر وتغيير البطاقة وتعنت الداخلية معاه
الكلا دة كان أيام حبيب العادلى كمان
ولو مافيش برامج 
فيه صفحات على جريدة الأهرام مخصصة ( أعتقد يوم الأربع )
يطلع تصريح من المسئول يكدب الكلام دة 
أو أى وسيلة من وسائل الميديا 

التقاعس والطناش دة هو سبب الحاجات اللى بتشوفيها الغريبة دى
عايز أخوتشيى كاميليا وأختى فاصوليا محبوسة فى الدير ومخطوفة ومش عارف أية
وكلام أهبل من الهبالة ...الكارثة بقى أن غلابة المسلمين بيصدقوهم  
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2015)

*ستاذا عبود طلع متحدث رسمى يقول مفيش اسلحة وخلص الموضوع هل بهكذا سوف يسكتون ..؟انت تحلم وراء كل ذقن كارثة دى طلعت كاميايا وقالت انا لم اسلم ويقوالوا لك لا محبوسة وهما بيهددوها فى الكنيسة ..؟
امة بتبيع نفسها للفراغ غير كدة احنا لو ردينا عليهم هتكون فى مشاحنات كثيرة هو الاتهام هذا ليس هين فعلاً بس من غير منرد انا اى واحد بيسالنى وبيقولى انتم عندكم اسلحة فى الكنيسة جاءت من امريكا ومش عارف اى تحاربوا بيها اسرائيل اقول له على طول اومال يا فالح لم اخواتك بيروحوا يولعوا الكنائس والاديرة مش بنطلعها لية ..؟اى ..؟مش عارفين نستخدمها ..؟
بينى وبينك يا استاذ عبود احنا مسلمين كل امر لربنا يقوالوا يقوال ...*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة فيه برامج جريئة ...ومرة فى برنامج ( البيت بيتك) جابوا أتنين كهنة من الكنيسة
> كانوا بيتكلموا عن المتنصر وتغيير البطاقة وتعنت الداخلية معاه
> الكلا دة كان أيام حبيب العادلى كمان
> ولو مافيش برامج
> ...


*بص انا هاريحك الكنيسة مابتردش ع الاتهامات دى 
عشان هى عندها الاهم من الكدب ومين يطلع صح ومين غلط 
تقدر تقول بقى طيبة زيادة تسامح سذاجة 
سميها زى ما تحب 
بس الاهم انها مش هاتقعد تدور تثبت لمين 
انه الاديرة مفهاش اسلحة وان الكنايس مابيتعملش فيها حاجة غلط 
وكمان عشان عارفة ان مافيش حد هيديها الفرصة 
زى ما حضرتك بتقول كدا 
برنامج او  صفحة من صفحات الجرايد 
الكنيسة ليها اهتمامات اخرى 

عارفة ان كلامى مش هايعجبك 
بس معلش خدنى ع قد عقلى :dance:*​


----------



## gaser2 (17 ديسمبر 2015)

أنا ما أظنّش إنْ الأفلام الأجنبي هي السبب المؤثّر ،السبب المؤثّر اللي أنا شايفه هو ما يسمعه المسلم من أخيه المسلم ،فيه زي ثقه كدا وتشوّق لمعرفة معلومة غريبة عن المسيحيين.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2015)

بايبل333 قال:


> *ستاذا عبود طلع متحدث رسمى يقول مفيش اسلحة وخلص الموضوع هل بهكذا سوف يسكتون ..؟انت تحلم وراء كل ذقن كارثة دى طلعت كاميايا وقالت انا لم اسلم ويقوالوا لك لا محبوسة وهما بيهددوها فى الكنيسة ..؟
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]يسكتون أو لايسكتون ليست هى القضية ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الراجل دة بيتهمك إما أنك بلطجى ( بتخزن سلاح لوقت الحاجة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أنك بتخطط للأستيلاء على الحكم !! – أنت بكدة دولة جوة دولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( أستعلان خصومة بالتحريض المُستتر تلميحاً )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موضوع كاميليا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تُرك وقت طويل جداً ( دون رد أو توضيح )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستهلاك الوقت والتراخى فى المواجهة - بيتسبب فى تراكمات – يكون صعب بعدها حد يصدقك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت كـ ( مسيحى ) فرحان أوى أن الناس بتهرى وتُنكت فى روحها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت ساكت ..!! ..بتستلذها يعنى ومبسوط بيها ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنا بصراحة مش فاهم دى ولاقادر أستوعبها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن اللى أعرفه أنك قافل على نفسك وعايش أسرارك ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خلاص أستحمل بقى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (18 ديسمبر 2015)

انا قريت المشاركات وراجعة ارد  انتظرونى  
بس متنتظروش اوى يعنى


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]العتب على المسيحى وعلى الكنيسة بصراحة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن المسيحى بيعيش أسراره ومش بيتكلم عن عقيدته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع وجود نصوص وأفكار مشوشة عن المسيحية نابعة من الأسلام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبُحكم العادة مع (صمت) الطرف الآخر ترسخ تلك الأكاذيب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يطلع فى التلفزيون راجل قانون محترم يقولك :[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot] الكنائس والأديرة مليان سلاح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دون أن يُكلف أحدهم خاطره بالرد الرسمى عليه ...أو على الأقل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُطالبته بالدليل ..!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


اسفة على التأخير معلش الموضوع بيطول  ههههههه

عقيدة المسيحيين اسرار  مخفية بالنسبة للمسلمين ده صح ومتفقة معاك جدااا لكن يا ترى يا هل ترى ده لان المسحيين عاوزين كده ؟!

او مثلا هما كسالى لدرجة انهم مش حابين يتكلموا عن عن المسحية سواء فى   برامج او ندوات تنظمها الدولة لكل المصريين مسلمين ومسحيين ؟!

معتقدش السبب ان المسحيين  كسالى او حابين يكونوا غامضين وليهم اسرار   
السبب  الاساسى والرئيسى هو لان كل اجهزة الدولة  بتتكاتف على عدم نشر اى شىء يخص المسيحية سواء تربية وتعليم او اعلام وغيرهم 

زمان كان لما بيجى قداس العيد على التلفزيون المصرى كان بيبقا العيد عيدين ههههه الواحد بينشكح وبيحس انه فعلا جزء لا يتجزء من ابناء الوطن وان البلد دى بتحترمنا  وزى مبتعرض احاديث وصلاة الجمعة كل اسبوع كمان بتجيب للقبط قداس كل سنة :smil13: وطبعا لان ده بيحصل كل سنة فاخوانا المسلمين مبيعرفوش اى اللى بيحصل فى الكنايس ولا فى برامج بتتكلم عن المسحية زى ما بيتكلموا عن الاسلام  .. حتى كتب الولاد من المرحلة الابتدائية للثانوى مش هتلاقى اى نبذة بسيطة عن المسيحية  تعرف الولاد مين هما المسحيين  عقيدتهم ايه وازاى ده كله بيبنى حالة من الجهل والتعتيم عن كل المسيحية


وتلاقى  بقا فى آئمة فى الجوامع فقهاء فى تأليف خوزعبلاتت عن المسحيين واللى بيحصل ويتقال فى الجوامع هتقولى عرفتى منين هقولك كان ليا جارة وصديقة الله يمسيها بالخير كانت  كل مكالمة تهنئة بمناسبة من مناسباتنا الدينية المكالمة لا تخلو من وابل من الاستفسارات عن الكنيسة والصوم  ومن كلامها بعرف مصدر معلوماتها  قصدى خوزعبلاتها منين والناس مع الاسف يا مستر عبود مصدقين اللى بيتقال و كانت تقولى هما عادى الرهبان يكون معاهم سلاح ماهما فى صحرا هما هيدافعوا عن نفسهم ازاى هههههههه فاهم هى بتعمل ايه بتبسطها علشان لو فعلا ده حاصل اقع انا بلسانى  وحاجات كتير تانى كانت تعرفها منى وساعات تقولى والنبى احلفى ده مبيحصلش 
وعلفكرة  دى خريجة كلية علوم  !


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اولا وحشتينى يا نيفو
> ثانيا يوم ما ادخل لازم الاقى حاجة تشدنى اشارك
> انا قريت المقاله دى ع الفيس
> وشوفت كمية التعليقات من الناس
> ...



انتى كمان وحشتينى جدا جدا يا رورو ايه يا بنتى كل دى غيبة معقول مش بنوحشك :smil12:
 بصى ساعات احنا بنشارك برضو يا رورو انا كمان ساعات بحس ان حالة الصمت الرهيب اللى احنا بنعيشها هو صح احنا مبنهتمش ندافع عن نفسنا وننفى الكلام ده لكن ده برضو مش صح  كلامنا مش هيغير  افكار  المضللين والكذبة لكن على الاقل بنقول الحقيقة واللى عاوز يصدق يصدق واللى مش عاوز يشرب من المالح :t31:


----------



## soul & life (19 ديسمبر 2015)

بايبل333 قال:


> *ستاذا عبود طلع متحدث رسمى يقول مفيش اسلحة وخلص الموضوع هل بهكذا سوف يسكتون ..؟انت تحلم وراء كل ذقن كارثة دى طلعت كاميايا وقالت انا لم اسلم ويقوالوا لك لا محبوسة وهما بيهددوها فى الكنيسة ..؟
> امة بتبيع نفسها للفراغ غير كدة احنا لو ردينا عليهم هتكون فى مشاحنات كثيرة هو الاتهام هذا ليس هين فعلاً بس من غير منرد انا اى واحد بيسالنى وبيقولى انتم عندكم اسلحة فى الكنيسة جاءت من امريكا ومش عارف اى تحاربوا بيها اسرائيل اقول له على طول اومال يا فالح لم اخواتك بيروحوا يولعوا الكنائس والاديرة مش بنطلعها لية ..؟اى ..؟مش عارفين نستخدمها ..؟
> بينى وبينك يا استاذ عبود احنا مسلمين كل امر لربنا يقوالوا يقوال ...*



شوف حضرتك بتقول برد واقوله لما بتولعوا فى الكنايس الاسلحة مبتطلعش ليه ..
جملة بسيطة ومختصرة نهيت بيها خرافة براسه هو كان مصدقها  يمكن يكون انت منهتش الظن اللى براسه وعرفته المسيحية  لكن على الاقل اعترضت على اتهامه للكنيسة  ومن واجب الكنيسة انها تعترض على الاتهامات الموجه ليها  وبظن الحال اختلف شوية عن الاول وده لمسناه فى حكاية سفر البابا للقدس 
لقينا متحدث باسم البابا بينفى انها زيارة ليها تداعيات سياسية وانه سفره واجب عزاء ولكى يقيم صلاة الجنازة فقط


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 ديسمبر 2015)

و بعدين يا سول بئا  بتخلينى مش عايزا اكتب خلاص لان الى ببقا عايزا قالوه بلائيكى كتباه هههههههه
و بعدين يا عبود 
لو كانت الدوله سامحه ان كل اسبوع كدا الوعظه بتاعت القداس تتقال فى مكروفونات  و احنا رفضنا -- او لو كانت الصلاوات او الوعظات مسموح انها تتنشر فى القنوات الرسميه .لو كانت المدارس فى المنهج بتدى نبزه عن المسيحيه هههه لو لو لو لو .. بس دا طبعا مخالف اصلا للديانه الاسلاميه لان  دا اسمه دعوه لانتشار الديانه ..
 بتتكلم يا عوبد كاننا لينا اسرار و فرحانين بالغموض و مستلزين بعدم معرفه حد بالطقوس و بالتالى الخرافات بتطلع! فطبعا لا يولام احد غيرنا!

 انا ماشى ممكن ابقى معاك فى ان لازم المتحدث الرسمى للكنيسه يطلع  و يرد على  الادعائات العامه -- بس فى حجاتبتبقى مش محتاجه رد لتفاهتها و عدم معقوليتها--
بس شكل كدا ان فئه كبييييره جدا من الشعب مش بتصدق غير الكلام العجيب دا لانهم يمكن عايزين يصدقوه و لو حد طلع كذب الكلام و لا هيفرق معاهم-- هيقولوا لك ما هما لازم يحاولوا يكذبوا الكلام علشان يداروا شويه على فضيحتهم هههههه
بس بردوا انا مع اننا نوضح و الى عايز يصدق يصدق  و نبقى عملنا الى علينا و خلاص--
رغم ان وسائل الاعلام و الفيس بوك و الشعب دلوقتى بقى يوضح و يتكلم  و يشرح غير زمان-- اعتقد الى عايز يعرف  و يخرج من جهله هيقدر يعرف -- لكن فى ناس بتبقى فرحانه بجهلها-- او دينها بيخوفها حتى انها تحاول تعرف او تفهم...
 يعنى فى الاخر انا مش معاك فى جمله متلوموش غير انفسكم الى انت قولت عليها دى يا عبود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 ديسمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> عقيدة المسيحيين اسرار  مخفية بالنسبة للمسلمين ده صح ومتفقة معاك جدااا لكن يا ترى يا *هل ترى ده لان المسحيين عاوزين كده ؟!*
> 
> 
> السبب  الاساسى والرئيسى هو *لان كل اجهزة الدولة  بتتكاتف على عدم نشر اى شىء *يخص المسيحية سواء تربية وتعليم او اعلام وغيرهم





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و بعدين يا عبود
> *لو كانت الدوله سامحه*
> *بتتكلم يا عوبد كاننا لينا اسرار و فرحانين بالغموض و مستلزين* بعدم معرفه حد بالطقوس و بالتالى الخرافات بتطلع! فطبعا لا يولام احد غيرنا!


 *[FONT=&quot]أجابتى عليكم أنتم الأتنين هى (نعم) (أيوة) (بيج يييس)*​​ *أيوة طبعا عايزين كدة ...دى متعتكم ...*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية بقى ؟ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنتم عاملين فى المنتدى هنا قسم ( المباركين ) 
.... صوح ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قسم المباركين دهون للى بتتأكد الأدارة أنه أية ؟؟؟ ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه مسيحى ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صوح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى من أولاد الملك الذين لا يجب أن يطرحوا دررهم قدام الخنازير ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هنا ( أجهزة الدولة ) هى اللى قالت لكم أعملوا ( قسم مخفى )..؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وألا أنتم من كتر ماأنتم عايشين لذة الأسرار ... عملتوا قسم سرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مايشفوش إلا اللى أنتم متأكدين أنه مسيحى ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم كدة مش فرحانين بالسرية وبالغموض والتشويق والإثارة ؟؟!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى مُتعتكم التى ما بعدها مُتعة
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]
يعنى حتى وأنتم فى مجتمعكم المُغلق اللى مافيش سيطرة من ( أجهزة الدولة ) عليه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى هى حجتكم..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نلاقيكم قافلين على روحكم بقسم سرى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صوح ؟[/FONT]*​  :new6::new6::new6:​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أجابتى عليكم أنتم الأتنين هى (نعم) (أيوة) (بيج يييس)*​​ *أيوة طبعا عايزين كدة ...دى متعتكم ...*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية بقى ؟ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أنتم عاملين فى المنتدى هنا قسم ( المباركين )
> .... صوح ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قسم المباركين دهون للى بتتأكد الأدارة أنه أية ؟؟؟ ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه مسيحى ..*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]صوح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى من أولاد الملك الذين لا يجب أن يطرحوا دررهم قدام الخنازير ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هنا ( أجهزة الدولة ) هى اللى قالت لكم أعملوا ( قسم مخفى )..؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وألا أنتم من كتر ماأنتم عايشين لذة الأسرار ... عملتوا قسم سرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مايشفوش إلا اللى أنتم متأكدين أنه مسيحى ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم كدة مش فرحانين بالسرية وبالغموض والتشويق والإثارة ؟؟!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى مُتعتكم التى ما بعدها مُتعة
> [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]
> يعنى حتى وأنتم فى مجتمعكم المُغلق اللى مافيش سيطرة من ( أجهزة الدولة ) عليه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى هى حجتكم..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نلاقيكم قافلين على روحكم بقسم سرى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صوح ؟[/FONT]*​  :new6::new6::new6:​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


بيموتو في السكرتة 
:new6::new6::new6:
وهل يا تُري هذا القسم السري يا عبوووود يناقش 
الخططِ والتدابير والتصاوير والادارة وشئون الرعية 
في الداخل والخارج ومن عبر ومن سيعبر ومن وصل ومن ترك ومن فل ومن خرج .. ام هو ياتُري لتداول الاسرار واللطائف والخفايا والظواهر المكنونة 

فيخرج الجميع مسرورين بانه لم يطلع عليهم احد
وقد اجمعوا واتفقوا واقروا بما يرضي الرب والعباد في ارجاء البلاد .. 
:999:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 ديسمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> بيموتو في السكرتة
> :999:​


 *[FONT=&quot]استنى اضحكك قبل ما الموضوع يقلب بغم ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا صغير كان عندى أعتقاد عجيب جداً ..أن القسيس بيتولد ( أخنف )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كنت فى أبتدائى لما بابا جارى المسيحى مات فى حادثة ورحنا كنيسة كلوباترا نحضر قُداس الجنازة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً أنا مش فاهم هو بيقول أية ...و فجأة الاقيهم مرة واحدة راحوا قايمين واقفين أأقوم واقف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد شوية يقعدوا ...أأقعد ...وبعدين فجأة يقوموا ...أأقف ...وبعدين يقعدوا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملت على أخويا أسأله = هو القسيس (أخنف) ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] قال لى - : أيوة جدتك قالت لى أنه بيتولد كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6:
طاب العيد جاى ..أبقى أفتح القُداس وأتحدااااك لو فهمت حاجة ...خاصة التراتيل
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2015)

*لا طبعااا المسيحيين مش مرضى نفسيين علشان يكونوا قاصدين يعيشوا ف غموض او يكونوا بيستلذوا بادعاء الاضطهاد اووو
لكن خلونا نقلب الوضع شويه ونبدل الادوار ..
تخيلوا لو المسلم اتمنع من الصلاه فالعلن ...اتمنع الجامع يحط ميكروفونات فالشوارع ..اتمنع المسلم يقرا قرآن بصوت مسموع ف المواصلات العامه ...اتحذفت من المناهج كل ما هو اسلامى من ايات واحاديث و...ووقت حصة الدين بيطلعوا الولاد من فصلهم لاى مكان فاضى انشالله حوش االمدرسه علشان ياخد حصة الدين الاسلامى ..ولو اتمنعت كل البرامج الاسلاميه من عالقنوات العاديه ...ولو اعتبرت الدوله ان تقديم شوية بلح للماره هو محاولة لنشر الاسلام  
لو اتعاملت الدوله مع المسلم ع انه من الاقليه معدومى الحقوق ...ولو حصلت مشكله مع كل محاوله لبناء جامع او تجديده
كان وقتها هنلاقى المسلم غير ..كنا هنلاقيه محشور جوه مجتمع بيبذل قصارى جهده علشان يحد من حريته وتحركاته ..وكان وقتها هيشعر الطرف التانى بانه بيتعامل مع شريك مجهول سهل يصدق عنه اى حاجه بيسمعها عنه ..
الغموض مش صناعه مسيحيه ولا احنا قاصدين نكون مجتمع منفصل داخل المجتمع الاكبر لكن الغموض هو فرض اتفرض علينا واحنا قابلناه بتعود ...الغموض هو احيانا وقايه من تهمة التبشير اللى تفصيلها اصبح مفيش اسهل منه واحيانا حمايه من مخاطر كتير مفيش داعى للكلام عنها دلوقتى ..
ولى عوده بخصوص قسم المباركين  *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 ديسمبر 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا طبعااا المسيحيين مش مرضى نفسيين علشان يكونوا قاصدين يعيشوا ف غموض او يكونوا بيستلذوا بادعاء الاضطهاد اووو *


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا ماقلتش مرضى نفسيين خالص ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكنه يَشُب من صغره على السرية ..والتربية على قصص الأضطهاد والأستشهاد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأصبحت شئ عادى جداً فى حياته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شأنه شأن أى (مؤمن) آخر بيتعود منذ نعومة أظافره أن غيره كافر وداخل النار حددددف لمجرد أنه أتولد على غير دينه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لو دة مرض نفسى ...يبقى الأديان كلها السبب مش المسيحية بس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبالنسبة لحصص الدين والمناهج الأمر نسبة وتناسب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عدد التلاميذ المسلمين كام وعدد التلاميذ المسيحيين كام ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]على فكرة يا "دونا" ...المسلم برضه ( السلفيين والأخوان ) شايفين أن الدولة مضطهداهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة مافيش إمام مسجد بيطلع لخطبة الجمعة الا ومعاه تصريح من أمن الدولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصلاة التراويح أتمنعت من الزوايا وفى الشوارع ..يمكن لسة موجودة فى الأحياء الشعبية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو متابعة - وزارة الأوقاف – بدات تعمل محاضر للمخالفين فى صلاة الجمعة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ع الأقل يا "دونا" أنتى مابتصليش فى الكنيسة وجنب منك مُخبر من أمن الدولة عامل نفسه بيصلى 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 ديسمبر 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> ولى عوده بخصوص قسم المباركين  *


 *[FONT=&quot]لى عودة مع الوش السِمح دهون *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أرحم من يُغلق سلام ونعمة ...مع نفس الوش 
[/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]منتظر ..
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 ديسمبر 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> ولى عوده بخصوص قسم المباركين  *


دايما باوصل متأخر ... :010105~332:
كان نفسي اسألها سنة كام :36_1_50:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 ديسمبر 2015)

اللي كان محيرني وانا صغير .. 

القناه الأولي ازاي بتقدر تعمل cut  للـ Kisses وهما بينقلوا مباشر قداس العيد.،؟!


Are you thinking

.بتفكروا .؟

التلفزيون الرسمي بينقل قداس العيد .. أين القُبله ..مش القِبله.
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 ديسمبر 2015)

الموضوع ليه أصل ..
يعني موضوع السكرتة ده من زمان جدا من قبل الاسلام والمسلمين ..
يعني مثلا كان بتم ممارسة الطقوس والصلوات في سرية بعيدا عن الوثنيين حتي لا يدنسوا ويستخفوا ويستهينوا بما لا يفهمون ..
وظل الأمر هكذا مع كل المستعمرين والمخالفين للأيمان ممن لديهم نزعات عدوانية وتكفيرية حتي وصل الي يومنا هذا ..
وبعدين هو المفروض نعمل ايه كمسيحيين عشان منبقاش مسكرتين ؟
هل مثلا يجي الكاهن يعمل المذبح في ميدان والناس تقف تصلي وراه او حواليه ؟
مش عارف انا شايف الموضوع غريب شوية ..
يعني مثلا لما بيتعرض قداس العيد في التلفريون ..
قابل بقي يا عم كمية " أيه ده هو أنتم .... !!؟؟ "
وحط مكان النقط الف موضوع وياريته بيتقال بأستفهام 
لأ بيتقال بأستنكار وأستهجان وأزدراء ..
وبتبقي مطالب أنك تكون أدمن في الرد علي الشبهات او اللاهوت الدفاعي ..
ياريت نحط الأمور في نصابها ومكانها ..
مش هي دي البلد اللي هاتسمح مثلا أن يطلع خادم في برنامج تلفزيوني يشرح عقيدة ولاهوت وطقس ..... ألخ
ده انا فاكر زمان لما مرة احد المذيعين وغالبا هو محمود سعد كان مستضيف احد الأساقفة واتكلم عن طبيعة الله والثالوث .....
ياه علي كمية الهجوم والكلام الفاضي ..
ادي المذيع المحترم جايب قسيس يبشر علي تلفزيون دولة مسلمة وووو كلام كتير علي نفس المنوال ..
وكانت مرة ولم تكرر ..
صدقوني الشعب المصري عنصري بطبعه ..
زي ما بيفرق بين المسلم والمسيحي بيفرق بين الراجل والمرآة والغني والفقير ووووو ..
وده مش تمميز طبيعي لأ ده تمميز عنصري كله أزدراء. .
وبعدين موضوع رأس السنة بعد ما حد طلع واتكلم فيه وكتب عنه مقال ..
روح اسأل واحد من المتبنين الفكر ده بعد قرايته للمقال وقوله هما المسيحيين بيعملوا ايه في الكنيسة في رأس السنة واسمع رده ..
.....


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 ديسمبر 2015)

للاسف خرجنا عن الموضوع الاصلى الى اشياء خارج الموضوع
كل سنة وانتم بخير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنا ماقلتش مرضى نفسيين خالص ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكنه يَشُب من صغره على السرية ..والتربية على قصص الأضطهاد والأستشهاد *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فأصبحت شئ عادى جداً فى حياته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شأنه شأن أى (مؤمن) آخر بيتعود منذ نعومة أظافره أن غيره كافر وداخل النار حددددف لمجرد أنه أتولد على غير دينه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لو دة مرض نفسى ...يبقى الأديان كلها السبب مش المسيحية بس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وبالنسبة لحصص الدين والمناهج الأمر نسبة وتناسب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عدد التلاميذ المسلمين كام وعدد التلاميذ المسيحيين كام ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]على فكرة يا "دونا" ...المسلم برضه ( السلفيين والأخوان ) شايفين أن الدولة مضطهداهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة مافيش إمام مسجد بيطلع لخطبة الجمعة الا ومعاه تصريح من أمن الدولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصلاة التراويح أتمنعت من الزوايا وفى الشوارع ..يمكن لسة موجودة فى الأحياء الشعبية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو متابعة - وزارة الأوقاف – بدات تعمل محاضر للمخالفين فى صلاة الجمعة  [/FONT]*​
> ...



اوقات بستعجبك يا عبود .و اوقات بحسك بتقصد تنكش علشان تخلى الناس تدخل و تتكلم و تناقش و تقاوح و تعترض  هههههههههههههه

ايوا الطفل المسيحى يشب على السريه فى بلادنا هنا-- لكن اتفرج على مجموعه مسيحيه من بلادنا هنا لو طلعوا بره  بتلاقى المجموعه ماشيه عادى فى الشارع ممكن يرنموا مع بعض ممكن فى جنينه يجتمعوا و يعملوا وعظه و شرح بيبقوا بحريتهم على الملاء لان مش قلقانين ان يجى حد ياخدهم و يحبسهم بتهمه محاوله نشر الدين او يلاقى حد جاى يتخانق معاه--
 المسيحى متربى من صغره انه ياخد باله كويس و يراعى قوانين الدين الاخر--\
لكن الاخر معندوش الموضوع دا -- تخش اى مكان قرئان شغال باعلى صوت- تاكسى او محل -او مطعم او سوبرماركت-- طظ فى اى حد او ديانه اى حد داخل او قاعد--
لكن لو العكس هتلاقى لو تاكسى حتى مشغل ترانيم اول ما يركب حد بيقوم طافى علطول  الى مشغله..

*فيه حاجه اسمها بدون اسباب  الانسان بيتصرف بالشكل دا*
* و حاجه تانيه اسمها ان الظروف و الاوضاع و الاحكام  تطر و تجبر الانسان يتصرف بالشكل دا!*

قصص الاستشهاد و الاتطهاد دى تاريخ لازم الطفل يعرف زمان تحملوا ايه-- علشان يعرف انه دلوقتى هو يعتبر فى احسن المراحل-- و يبقى داخليا عنده تقبل  للاوضاع و الاحوال و التصرفات الغريبه الى الواحد بيشوفها--

 اما المقارنه الى انت حتطها دى مش شايفا لها مكان للاعراب هنا!
انت بتقارن مجموعه خطبتها كانت بتتسبب فى ارهاب و قتل و فتنه فى البلد ياريت على غير دينها لا دا كمان فتنه بين اهل نفس الدين و تقول مفيش امام بيطلع منغير تصريح--و حسين انهم مطهدين ...بجد بيعملوا محاضر ياااااه اخيرا فاقوا  !
دا مفيش امام المفروض يطلع منغير ما يعرفوا الخطبه الى هيقولها ايه وواحد يبقى رقيب على الكلام الى بيتقال!
 و بعدين استشهدت بقصم المباركين علشان تثبت كلامك --- هههههههههههههههه ايه يا عووبد دا -- دى نقره و دى نقره -- و ان عرف السبب بطل العجب هههههههههههههه اسيب السبب تشرحه دونا بئا لانى هترفد[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أجابتى عليكم أنتم الأتنين هى (نعم) (أيوة) (بيج يييس)*​​ *أيوة طبعا عايزين كدة ...دى متعتكم ...*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية بقى ؟ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أنتم عاملين فى المنتدى هنا قسم ( المباركين )
> .... صوح ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قسم المباركين دهون للى بتتأكد الأدارة أنه أية ؟؟؟ ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنه مسيحى ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صوح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى من أولاد الملك الذين لا يجب أن يطرحوا دررهم قدام الخنازير ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هنا ( أجهزة الدولة ) هى اللى قالت لكم أعملوا ( قسم مخفى )..؟!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وألا أنتم من كتر ماأنتم عايشين لذة الأسرار ... عملتوا قسم سرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مايشفوش إلا اللى أنتم متأكدين أنه مسيحى ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم كدة مش فرحانين بالسرية وبالغموض والتشويق والإثارة ؟؟!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى مُتعتكم التى ما بعدها مُتعة
> ...



لا مش صوح خالص مالص بالص 
اسرار ايه دى بس اللى بتتكلموا عليها  هو لو احنا بنستمتع بكده هنعمل قنوات فضائية مسيحية متاحة للجميع واللى عاوز يعرف المسيحية ممكن ببساطة جدا يجيب  قناة من القنوات المسيحية  ويتابع ويشوف 

فرحانين ازاى ايه اللى يفرح فى انه يتقال عنك كل ما هومقزز وغير مشرف 
سمعت اللى بيقولك بيبوسوا بعض فى الكنايس واللى تقولك الكاهن بيختلى بالسيدات وغيرها من الخرفات والخوزعبلات اللى  بيبتدعوها ناس مرضى  ومع الاسف الكل بيمشى وراهم وبيصدقوها 

وانت نفسك يا مستر عبود اد ايه حكيت عن جيراتنكم المسحيين وعن المحبة والعشرة اللى كانت بينكم ؟! ومع ذلك بتقول ان جدتك قالتلكم القسيس بيتولد اخنف ههههههههه بغض النظر عن خنفان القسيس اللى هو اصلا مش خنفان هو بيقول كلام بلغة قبطية مش مفهوم ليكم  لكن المبدا نفسه انه فى الاخر تلاقى الاغلبية بدل ميبحثوا ويسألوا ويعرفوا بيتريقوا !

وده اللى بيخلى المسيحى بيحب يصون كتابه وعقيدته من الاهانة والاستهزاء والسخرية سواء من كبير او صغير 
حكاية قسم المباركين دى ملهاش علاقة بالاسرار المكنونة اللى حضراتكم متخيلينها  فى مشاكل وامور ممكن تحصل جوه البيوت المسيحية والكنائس مع الخدام ودى ميصحش تتقال للى داخل ينتقد ويتهجم مش المقصود مستر عبود ولا مستر ياسر او اشخاص بعينهم  لا متنسوش ان المنتدى زواره اكثر بكتير من اعضاءه ومنهم اللى جاى يتفرج ومنهم اللى بيحب يلاقى حاجة ينتقدها  ومنهم الى داخل يعرف المسيحية ويقرا ويطلع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> يعني مثلا كان بتم ممارسة الطقوس والصلوات في سرية بعيدا عن *الوثنيين *حتي لا يدنسوا* ويستخفوا ويستهينوا* بما لا يفهمون ..
> .....


 *[FONT=&quot]الثقافة والموروث الدينى *​*[FONT=&quot]هى المؤثر الطبيعى على البشر – أقولك أعجب من موضوع البوسة –*​​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد بيقولك – ياعم دولى بيدخلوا الكنايس (بالجزم) ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إكمن موروثه الدينى بيجبره على خلع الحذاء عند باب المسجد فبيستهيأله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن الحكم دهون يجب أن ينسحب على أى دور عبادة ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
موضوع البوسة بتاعة راس السنة هتلاقيها فى كل فنادق ومطاعم وديسكوهات مصر فى الليلة المباركة دهين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واللى بيبوس المسلم قبل المسيحى ..!!!
:999:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت بتقول أن الأسرار أتوجدت من أجل ( الوثنيين ) – ولم تُطور من نفسك بعد كل هذه القرون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بتعتبر المسلم (وثنى) – والمسلم كمان بيعتبرك (كافر) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المُعادلة واحدة مُتبادلة – الغلبة فقط – للتِعداد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأستخفاف والأستهانة موجودة من الطرفين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتلاقى المسيحى (مثلا[FONT=&quot]ً[/FONT]) بيستخف هو كمان بأحكام المواريث والزواج والطلاق .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهكذا ..[/FONT]*​ ​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اوقات بستعجبك *يا عبود .
> و بعدين استشهدت بقصم المباركين علشان تثبت كلامك --- هههههههههههههههه ايه يا عووبد دا -- دى نقره و دى نقره -- و ان عرف السبب بطل العجب هههههههههههههه اسيب السبب تشرحه دونا بئا لانى هترفد


 *[FONT=&quot]حتى أنتى يا "حوبوروتس" ؟[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنا ماوضعتش مقارنات – كل اللى قلته – أن السلفى هو روخر بيقول أنه مُضطهد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيدعى أن الدولة بتحارب الأسلام ( عايزة كام مقالة فى هذا المعنى ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيقول أنه محتاج تصريح من أمن الدولة علشان يخطب فى المسجد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيسأل : طاب فيه قسيس بياخد تصريح من أمن الدولة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعنى لا أنتم عاجبكم ... ولا هم كمان عاجبهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]السلفى بيقولك أنا باتحبس علشان بادافع عن دينى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمسيحى يقولك أنا باتحبس علشان بأُبشر بدينى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأستشهادى بـ :t33قصم):t33: المباركين لأعطاء نموذج عن الحياة السرية للمسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى وهو حُر يُبشر ويكتب كيفما يريد ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> وانت نفسك يا مستر عبود اد ايه حكيت عن جيراتنكم المسحيين وعن المحبة والعشرة اللى كانت بينكم ؟! ومع ذلك بتقول ان جدتك قالتلكم القسيس بيتولد اخنف ههههههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ دوكها جدتى لأمى اللى من شبرا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]التانية بتاعة ( الخنفان ) جدتى لأبويا – ودى أسكندرانية صِرف (تريد مارك) 
*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا حكيت لك عن الأعتقاد الطفولى وأزاى غير المسيحى بيحكم بسذاجة [/FONT]*​ 


> حكاية قسم المباركين دى ملهاش علاقة  بالاسرار المكنونة اللى حضراتكم متخيلينها  فى مشاكل وامور ممكن تحصل جوه  البيوت المسيحية والكنائس مع الخدام *ودى ميصحش تتقال* للى داخل ينتقد ويتهجم  مش المقصود مستر عبود ولا مستر ياسر او اشخاص بعينهم  لا متنسوش ان  المنتدى زواره اكثر بكتير من اعضاءه ومنهم اللى جاى يتفرج ومنهم *اللى بيحب  يلاقى حاجة ينتقدها*  ومنهم الى داخل يعرف المسيحية ويقرا ويطلع


 *[FONT=&quot]ميصحش تتقال  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].. بيدور على حاجة ينتقدها ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو دة اللى بنقول عليه أسرار .. أومال أنا باقول أية ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( علشان ماننشرش غسلينا الوسخ – على حد تعبير إحداهُنَ – فى المُباركين ) ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبلاش نقول التعبير اللى أتقال (عننا) جوة:smile01(القصم):smile01 دهون ومن أكتر من عضو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أية الفرق لما يقراها عضو قديم بيخدم فى المنتدى ( على حد تعبيركم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبين عضو مسيحى المولد عامل له 30 مشاركة ومابنشوفش وشه بعدها ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أقولك الفرق ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنه التصنيف ...الفرز ...مش مهم العضو عامل له كام مشاركة ولا كام موضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا إذا كان بيفيد الأعضاء والمنتدى من عدمه...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأهم من كل دة ... أنه يكون (مسيحى) ونتأكد أنه مسيحى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين بتزعلوا أوى وبتتضايقوا أوى أوى ..أن الناس بتصنفكم .!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأدهش من كدة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنكم حريصين أشد الحرص على تحديث المنتدى وتطوير السيرفر والتكنولوجيا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين عجزتم عن تطوير أنفسكم بنبذ العنصريةوالتصنيف ..!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآ دوكها جدتى لأمى اللى من شبرا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]التانية بتاعة ( الخنفان ) جدتى لأبويا – ودى أسكندرانية صِرف (تريد مارك)
> *​​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا حكيت لك عن الأعتقاد الطفولى وأزاى غير المسيحى بيحكم بسذاجة [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]ميصحش تتقال  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].. بيدور على حاجة ينتقدها ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو دة اللى بنقول عليه أسرار .. أومال أنا باقول أية ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( علشان ماننشرش غسلينا الوسخ – على حد تعبير إحداهُنَ – فى المُباركين ) ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبلاش نقول التعبير اللى أتقال (عننا) جوة:smile01(القصم):smile01 دهون ومن أكتر من عضو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...




فرق بين  الخصوصية وعدم التعرض للسخرية والنتش فى مقدساتك وبين انك عاوز يكون لك اسرار وحابب حالة الغموض وانك رافض اى حد يعرف عقيدتك 

معندناش غسيل مش نضيف  اللى بيحصل وبيتقال فى المباركين  كلام عادى وبقول لحضرتك دى ممكن تكون مشاكل عادية جدا بتحصل جوه البيوت او الكنائس وتنبيهات مهمة بتتقال فى الكنايس  للمسحيين مبتتقلش ليه بره القسم ده لان المنتدى معرض لهجمات شرسة من المتعصبين والمتشددين اللى بيدخلوا ينتقدوا اى شىء يقابلوه اودامهم بجهل 

مسمعتش حد جوه القسم قال اى حاجة عن اى عضو فى المنتدى  مش عارفة بتتكلم عن مين وايه ؟؟؟؟؟

الفرق انه المسيحى فاهم وعارف كويس المسيحية  فمفيش مجال انه يفهم الامور غلط وينتقدها بناء على فهمه المغلوط !

المنتدى اسمه منتدى الكنيسة واحنا كمسحيين خدام فى المنتدى بنرحب جدا طبعا بالمسلمين وبتواجدهم معانا  وياريت الكل يكون عندهم حب استطلاع ومعرفه عن الاخر وعن كتبه ومعتقداته  لكن مش الكل بيدخل بغرض المعرفة 
اسيب انا خصوصياتى عرضة للنتش والنهش فيها ليه؟ 
مهياش اسرار وبقولك لو حابين تكون مسحيتنا سر فى الخفاء مكناش عملنا قنوات فضائية بتبث للعالم كله  ده اكبر دليل ان احنا مش حابين حالة  الغموض  بالعكس تقدر تقول فُرضت علينا


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 ديسمبر 2015)

يا استاذ عبود ..
هو انا لم جبت سيرة الوثنيين كنت أقصد النهج اللي بيعملوه مع المختلفين عنهم ..
اللي هو العدائية والتحقير وغيره ..
لكن مثلا لو عايش معانا دلوقتي ناس وثنيين افاضل لا يتعرضوا لنا ولا يضايقونا وسايبين كل واحد حر ومفيش عدائية ..
خلاص ما انا هاخد حريتي واتعامل معاه عادي ومفيش مشكلة خالص ..
المشكلة استاذي مش ده وثني ولا مسلم ولا كافر ولا غيره ..
المشكلة في تعامله مع اللي عايشين معاه بيتعامل معاهم ازاي ..
انا ممكن كمسيحي اشوف المسلم بيعمل شيئ من وجهة نظري في شعائره غير منطقي او غلط او اي مسمي تاني 
خلاص الموضوع هيبقي مجرد فكرة في دماغي مش هاستني اول فرصة واروح اهد جامع او احرقه زي الحاجات اللي بنشوفها ..
السكرتة استاذ عبود اساسها عدم احترام معتقدتنا ومقدستنا والأستهانة بها وتحقيرها .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> *فرق بين  الخصوصية وعدم التعرض للسخرية والنتش فى مقدساتك* وبين انك عاوز يكون لك اسرار وحابب حالة الغموض
> *وانك رافض اى حد يعرف عقيدتك *


 *[FONT=&quot]السخرية والنتش فى المُقدسات أنتم أصلاً اللى بتروحوا تجيبوها من برة وتردوا عليها ..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]راجعى ( سلسلة قناة البينة ) فى قسم الشُبهات مع السلفى أبو السباع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
لم تجيبينى على سؤالى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أية الفرق لما يقراها عضو قديم ويقراها عضو بالمولد (ربما) يكون على خلاف مع الكنيسة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ينتقدها وينتقد ممارسة الأب الكاهن فى العلن بعدما فاض الكيل ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألا يحدث [FONT=&quot]من ينتقد البابا نفسه وفى العلن وعلى القنوات ال[FONT=&quot]فضائية [/FONT][/FONT]؟! ..
[FONT=&quot]أ[/FONT]لم يحدث هنا أيضاً من أنتقد أحد كهنة الكنيسة ؟
بلى حدث .. ومش هقول حدثت من مين طبعاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلنا قريناها ...أسرعتم بأخفاء الموضوع ...لييييييييييية ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مايصحش دى خصوصية ) علشان محدش يقول أن الكاهن بيخطئ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أنه زيه زى أى بشر أو حتى الأنبياء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أعطيكى مثال آخر – يجعل من هم مثلى فى حيرة من أمركم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](موضوع بعنوان ) هل يجوز في المسيحية ان نطلب شيئا من مريم ام يسوع و القديسين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أغلق الموضوع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حتى لا ندخل فى الطائفية ( أسرارررررررر خاااااصة  )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ومع هذا الرد ذهبت [FONT=&quot]ل[/FONT][/FONT]أقرا فى الكاثوليكية والبروتسانتية وشهود يهوه ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى اليهود رحت لهم علشان أقرا و أفهم أنتم مخبيين أية عننا ؟!
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه أية خايفين تتعرضوا له وتقولوه ؟!
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](موضوع بعنوان ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]استفسارات حول الكنيسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان رد نائب المدير على السؤال [FONT=&quot]([/FONT] مش عايزين [FONT=&quot]نت[/FONT]كلم فى قوانين الكنيسة ) - [FONT=&quot]تكهنات ..!![/FONT] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] خصوصية ؟! ....وألا أسرار ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]اللى أنتم مش فاهمينه بقى وبتشتكوا منه أن [/FONT]غيركم بيستغل هذا السلوك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويطرح أفكاره المريضة فى ظل تحججكم بالخصوصية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وفى ظل رغبتكم فى حياة المباركية السرية 
[FONT=&quot]أو [/FONT]الخصوصية 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]   [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]السخرية والنتش فى المُقدسات أنتم أصلاً اللى بتروحوا تجيبوها من برة وتردوا عليها ..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]راجعى ( سلسلة قناة البينة ) فى قسم الشُبهات مع السلفى أبو السباع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لم تجيبينى على سؤالى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أية الفرق لما يقراها عضو قديم ويقراها عضو بالمولد (ربما) يكون على خلاف مع الكنيسة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ينتقدها وينتقد ممارسة الأب الكاهن فى العلن بعدما فاض الكيل ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألا يحدث [FONT=&quot]من ينتقد البابا نفسه وفى العلن وعلى القنوات ال[FONT=&quot]فضائية [/FONT][/FONT]؟! ..
> [FONT=&quot]أ[/FONT]لم يحدث هنا أيضاً من أنتقد أحد كهنة الكنيسة ؟
> بلى حدث .. ومش هقول حدثت من مين طبعاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلنا قريناها ...أسرعتم بأخفاء الموضوع ...لييييييييييية ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مايصحش دى خصوصية ) علشان محدش يقول أن الكاهن بيخطئ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أنه زيه زى أى بشر أو حتى الأنبياء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...




هو جناب سيادة حضرتك .. تدخل حد بسهوله بيتك وتتكلم فى حضوره مع زوجتك أو ولادك فى أسرار خاصه..


إحنا المسيحيين لنا بيتنا الكنيسه..

ومن هم من خارج لا يعرفون شيء..وما أعظم أسرارنا وما أكثرها وما أقدسها..\

أنت ولأنك من الخارج فلا تري سوي كلمة "أسرار" . وهذا يؤرقك.

نحن ولاننا من الداخل .. نعرف طبيعة بعضنا.....ونعرف طبيعة من هم من الخارج

ونتعامل مع كل واحد حسب طبيعته . ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هو جناب سيادة حضرتك .. تدخل حد بسهوله بيتك وتتكلم فى حضوره مع زوجتك أو ولادك فى أسرار خاصه..
> 
> إحنا المسيحيين لنا بيتنا الكنيسه..
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]شكراً على تأكيدك لكلامى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مع التكرم بعلم حضرة سيادة جنابك أنه لاشئ فى هذا الكون بما رَحُبَ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يؤرقنى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شكراً على تأكيدك لكلامى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مع التكرم بعلم حضرة سيادة جنابك أنه لاشئ فى هذا الكون بما رَحُبَ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يؤرقنى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



ربما لأنه ليس لديك ما يؤرقك فتبحث عن الأرق داخل أسرارنا..

 أنا أؤكد منهجنا وسلوكنا كمسيحيين ولا أؤكد كلامك..
 وكلامك لا يتعدي سوي محاولة الركمجه بتوزان .

 أخبرتك .. وسأظل أخبرك .. ​ 


> *[FONT=&quot]العتب على المسيحى وعلى الكنيسة بصراحة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن المسيحى بيعيش أسراره ومش بيتكلم عن عقيدته [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


حضرتك..القنوات المسيحيه ماليه الستالايت..بتتكلم عن عقيدتنا..

واحنا كمسيحين لدينا أسرار مقدسه..مش أسرار جوا الكنيسه مع بعضينا..​ 


> *[FONT=&quot]مع وجود نصوص وأفكار مشوشة عن المسيحية نابعة من الأسلام*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وبُحكم العادة مع (صمت) الطرف الآخر ترسخ تلك الأكاذيب [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


انت جديد فى النت والستالايت..,..؟عندنا اللي بيرد علي أي مُتحاذق.سواء ع النت أو الدش

 وما يرسخ هو عجين وطين فى عقول الأخرين..​ 


> *[FONT=&quot]يطلع فى التلفزيون راجل قانون محترم يقولك :*​
> *[FONT=&quot] الكنائس والأديرة مليان سلاح[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


كل رجال القانون محترمون .​ 


> *[FONT=&quot]دون أن يُكلف أحدهم خاطره بالرد الرسمى عليه ...أو على الأقل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مُطالبته بالدليل ..!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/QUOTE
> 
> عايز ايه انت بقا بعد الرد الرسمي..تولع..
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 ديسمبر 2015)

عبوووود كلامك عاجبني ..
وعايز اسألك سؤال لو ممكن بخبرتك ..
--------
هل الانسان الارثوذكسي بعد لما بيكبر ويبقي في سن الشباب .. بيبقي
متعصب زي السلفي كده ؟ ولا لا وجه للمقارنة !!
لو امثلة مع الرد يبقي كارتر خيرك ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 ديسمبر 2015)

استهدو بالله يا جماعه انتو مو فاهمين على بعض شكلكم كده صاير بينكم سوء فهم ترى اللي قاعدين تناقشونه شي طبيعي وبديهي مو شي غريب وبيحصل في كل مجتمعات
اللي تختلف في الدين او العرق او حتى القبيله وهي الحكم على الاخرين بالقيل والقال اللي هو عن طريق السمع مش اكتر 
طبيعي المسيحين في مصر يعرفون الكثير عن الثقافه الاسلاميه او عن المسلمين اكثر عن معرفة المسلمين عن بسبب العدد مش اكتر ومش بسبب شطارة المسيحين بس هذا هو الواقع مش غباء من مسلمين مصر بس برضو هذا واقع
نجي بقى للاشاعات ومن يصدقها ومن يكدبها هذه ترجع للعقلية الانسان مش اكتر في ناس تحب تصدق وفي ناس تحب تعرف اكثر وفي ناس ماتفرق معها وفي ناس ترتاح عشان مصدقه اللي في دماغها عشان بيريحها 
ونفس الشي يحصل في كل المجتمعات انا اماراتيه عايشه بريطانيا ومسلمه وبالتالي انا اعرف كل شي عنهم كل صغيره وكبيره ان كانت ثقافه او دين او عادات او تقاليد لكن هما مايعرفون شي على كثرة المسلمين عندهم مايعرفون غير اللي يسمعونه من المديا ..وبالتالي ما استغرب لما في رمضان حد يسالني ليش ماتاكلين رطب يظن ان ماناكل غير الرطب طول اليوم ويكون الشخص ده شاف او سمع من حد ان المسلمين يفطرون برمضان اولا على رطب ولانه مايعرف شو اولا واخيرا فاكر ان نمتنع عن الاكل الا الرطب ..وتلقى حد تاني يسال زواجكم كمسلمين هو زواج اجبار او ترتيبات مسبقه مع الاهالي الكلام ده طبعا سمعه من ميديا او من حد كان يحكي موقف او مشكله معينه لكن بما انه مايعرف شو سالفه يظن ان كل المسلمين بيعملو كده 
واللي اعرفه كمان ان الاجانب اللي عايشين في الامارات يعرفون عنا الكثير وعن عاداتنا وتقاليدنا ..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 ديسمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> عبوووود كلامك عاجبني ..
> وعايز اسألك سؤال لو ممكن بخبرتك ..
> --------
> هل الانسان الارثوذكسي بعد لما بيكبر ويبقي في سن الشباب .. بيبقي
> ...



وليش تسال عبود ليش ماتجاوب على نفسك
ياصبر الارض عليك يا ياسر يعني انت الحين
تبغي بس تضايقهم ؟ انت لما تقول الانسان ارذودكسي
وانسان سلفي وما تحدد من تقصد او عن من تتكلم
تدخل في التعميم وماتقدر تعمم على جماعه معينه في
فعل معين ك التعصب او التطرف ولا تنتظر من احد ان تعمم عليه شي ومايزعل منك وتنتظر منه القبول


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 ديسمبر 2015)

على سالفة الاسرار والحكم على الاخرين عن طريق السمع والاشاعات ..احنا في الامارات في معلومه غير دقيقه متداوله عن قبيلتنا( الهاشمي) ان مايزوجون بناتهم و اولادهم الا للهاشمين 
كلام قديم اووووي ماله موقع من الاعراب ها اليومين ومافي احد يعمل به غير المتخلفين والاشاعه هذه زالت عن كل القبايل الا عن قبيلتنا مع انها اكثر القبائل حاليا تتزوج ويتزوج منها من خارجها بس لسه الاشاعه متداوله وعادي اتعرف على واحد عشان ويعيش في رعب خلال فترة تعارف على باله هيترفض بسبب اختلاف القبائل او حد تاني يحطعليا اكبر اكس مجرد مايعرف انتمي لاي قبيله عشان مصدق ظنونه وكلام الناس اللي مش مبني على اي اساس غير الجهل وثقافة التعميم..زين ؟عشان كذا تعوذو من ابليس لا تزعلون من بعض بسبب هذا الموضوع ترا هذا طبع البشر من ايام ادم عليه السلام وماراح يتغير..اللي يتغير هو رغبة الانسان في معرفة الاخرين وحب الاستطلاع ..غير كذا  اللي عايز يعرف يعرف واللي مايعرف عساه ماعرف خخخخ


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 ديسمبر 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وليش تسال عبود ليش ماتجاوب على نفسك
> ياصبر الارض عليك يا ياسر يعني انت الحين
> تبغي بس تضايقهم ؟ انت لما تقول الانسان ارذودكسي
> وانسان سلفي وما تحدد من تقصد او عن من تتكلم
> ...


عبوووووود راجل خبرة
وانا هاضايقهم ليه يابنت الحلال .. دا انتي زي ماتكوني بتقوللهم ادايقوا :smil8:
بلاش النظام ده .. انا بعاملك علي انك طيبة وعلي نياتك هههههههه

انا بس الاسم تشابه عليا .. لان ارثوذكسي معناها الايمان المستقيم ... والسلفي برضوا بيعتقد انه ان إتباعة للسلف معناها انه هو كمان علي الايمان المستقيم ..

فهل ده متعصب وده متعصب لان كل واحد فيهم بيعتقد انه علي الايمان المستقيم !!!

ولا مافيش علاقة .. 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> وبعدين انت بتقول *عنا* ليه *..أنت من الخارج *..لا تتحدث بلساننا وكأنك منا
> 
> 
> *ملكش فيه *
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]من الخارج ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من بلاد برة يعنى ؟!...*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]آآآآآلوووو ...بلاد برة بتكلم بلاد جوة آآآلووووو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا أخ عب الموعتشييى آآآآآآآلوووو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنا الطااااااااااااااالب عبد المعطى عبد الحق جاد الحق شراب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عضو البعثة التعليمية بالمعهد الزراعى بشبين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا هنا بيوكلونا عيش فينو وبيقولوا لنا أغسلوا رجليكم قبل ما تناموا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآحسن تموتوا ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
أسيبك مع الفيديو 
[/FONT]*​:fun_lol:

[YOUTUBE]E6R5GO1G5KY[/YOUTUBE]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 ديسمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> فهل ده متعصب وده متعصب لان كل واحد فيهم بيعتقد انه علي الايمان المستقيم !!!
> 
> 
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]التعصب من الغباء يستوى فى ذلك المسلم مع المسيحى مع اليهودى مع البوذى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة أن السيد / المؤمن من دولى ودوكهومة المُتعصبين فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شايف نفسه أنه صنف ممتاز فرز أول أكسترا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم تَجُد الخليقة بمثلِهِ ... وأن ربنا ماخلقش غير الصنف بتاعه هو ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن الدين أتوجد علشان ينكد علينا عيشتنا 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2015)

آه كنت بسمع الكلام ده كتير وانا صغيرة في المدرسة والاوحش منه
المقال جميل 
اذا افترضنا المسيحيين عايشين في سرية لأي سبب ، معرفش ده ازاي ممكن يكون دافع للطرف الاخر لتأليف قصص مقرفه ملهاش أساس من الصحة؟ 
انا عايشة في مجتمع متعدد الثقافات والديانات وفيه ديانات محدش يعرف طقوسها لأنهم اقليه ده شيء عادي ، بس اللي مش عادي اني الف قصص علي اصحاب الديانه وأسمعها وأصدقها من غير ما أكلف خاطري أدور الحقيقة فين 
وانا فاكرة في المدرسه زمان لما كنت أقولهم ان ده مش بيحصل كانو يضحكو و ويقولولي إنتي بتكدبي علينا ، يعني اللي في المخ في المخ بردو مهما حصل 
وحاليا مفيش حد عنده عذر انه يصدق التخاريف  ديه ، الدنيا مليانه فضائيات مسيحية بتبث بث مباشر من الكنائس من كل الطوائف ده غير الانترنت ، يبقا  لو حد لسه في 2015 مصدق القصص ديه يبقا هو اللي عايز يصدق كده لان هو اللي بيستمتع بالكلام والقصص المقرفة عن الآخرين اللي فيها تحقير ليهم 
ويمكن يكون ده بيديله احساس زائف بالامان ان هو الصح لان شوف التانيين الوحشين بيعملو ايه في كنائسهم وأديرتهم ؟ 
معلش هي محاولات بائسة للمساواة بين الكل ، ان كل المتدينين زي بعض ده طبعا بيدي احساس بالاطمئنان ان كله زي بعضه ومفيش حد احسن من حد
لما تكون الاغلبيه بتعتدي علي المسيحي وحياته تقريبا بشكل يومي ، يبقا رد فعل طبيعي انه يبعد عن المجتمعات اللي بتأذيه بشكل يومي ، لدرجة انه بيسمع الدعا عليه يوميا في الميكرفونات وهو في بيته 
وبعدين المسيحي محيركو اوي مش عارفين تعملو فيه ايه 
اذا اعترض المسيحي وخرج في مظاهرات يبقا بتاع مشاكل وملوش غير في العياط والنواح 
وإذا بعد وعاش حياته في سلام يبقا هو السبب في الإشاعات اللي بتطلع عليه 
المسيحي غلطان غلطان لازم نطلعه غلطان علشان ده بيريح أعصابنا 30:
اللي عايز يعرف حاجة بيعرفها مش صعبه يخطف رجله لأي كنيسة جنبه ويشوف بيعملو ايه مش صعبه يعني ، او علي الأقل لما يسأل واحد مسيحي والمسيحي يقوله لا مبيحصلش يصدقه مش يكدبه ويصدق الإشاعات 
واللي عايز يعرف عقيده بيعرفها احنا مش في القرن ال 11


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 ديسمبر 2015)

من ضمن الاشاعات ان الاديرة والكنائس فيها سلاح 
ودا موضوع الحقيقة انا لا اصدقه ..
لسبب بسيط
ان المخابرات المصرية لها "رأفت هجان" داخل كل مؤسسة من مؤسسات الدولة وعارفة اللي بيحصل ..
ولو كانت شاكه في اي حاجة .. مكنتش هاتسكت
او علي الاقل بتبقي عاملة حسابها 
.






​


----------



## soul & life (22 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]السخرية والنتش فى المُقدسات أنتم أصلاً اللى بتروحوا تجيبوها من برة وتردوا عليها ..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]راجعى ( سلسلة قناة البينة ) فى قسم الشُبهات مع السلفى أبو السباع *​​دى حاجة ودى حاجة ليه بتخلط الامور ببعضها ده قسم بيدافع عن اى شبه او كلام فاضى بيتداول على النت او على القنوات الدينية اللى بتطلع فيها ناس غريبة تنشر افكارها وسمومها عن اى حد يخالفها فى الراى او العقيده
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]
> لم تجيبينى على سؤالى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أية الفرق لما يقراها عضو قديم ويقراها عضو بالمولد (ربما) يكون على خلاف مع الكنيسة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ينتقدها وينتقد ممارسة الأب الكاهن فى العلن بعدما فاض الكيل ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألا يحدث [FONT=&quot]من ينتقد البابا نفسه وفى العلن وعلى القنوات ال[FONT=&quot]فضائية [/FONT][/FONT]؟! ..
> ...



افهم من كده ان كلامك ده كله خوف علينا من اللى بيستغل كتمانا واننا مبنحبش الزيطة والصراخ فى الميكروفونات :flowers: 

اللى يعمل كده انسان مريض وحابب يسوء الاخر علشان يبان هو الاحسن ومهما ما قولنا وصرحنا عن اكاذيبه والاعيبه مش هيسكت بالعكس الحكاية هتتقلب لمنازعات وهو يغنى واحنا نرد وده عمره ما كان ولا هيكون اسلوب المسحيين وولاد المسيح  احنا بنكتفى اننا نصلى من اجله ونلتزم بالوصايا اللى اوصنا بيها السيد المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس وده نفس المبدأ اللى عاشت عليه الكنيسة منذ العصور الاولى وهى مازالت حية وقوية رغم انف الحاقدين  وكل الشياطين :new6::new6:


----------



## soul & life (22 ديسمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> عبوووود كلامك عاجبني ..
> وعايز اسألك سؤال لو ممكن بخبرتك ..
> --------
> هل الانسان الارثوذكسي بعد لما بيكبر ويبقي في سن الشباب .. بيبقي
> ...



اه ده على اساس ان الانسان الارثوزوكسى بقا فار تجارب واستاذ عبود بقا خبير وعامل دراسات  عن فئران الكنيسة الارثوزوكسية !!!!!!


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 ديسمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> اه ده على اساس ان الانسان الارثوزوكسى بقا فار تجارب واستاذ عبود بقا خبير وعامل دراسات  عن فئران الكنيسة الارثوزوكسية !!!!!!


معاذ الله واستغفر الله .. ان اكون قد قصدت هذا ..
ولكن الاستاذ عبووووووووود قد اندمج معكم في دروس علي حد علمي المتواضع .. فنهل من العلم
ما نهل واصبح لديه خلفيةٌ لا بأس بها ..
وبما انه قد علم من الخلفيتين .. فقد كان عبوود
يعمل في بعثات الحج سابقا علي ما اذكر .. وطبعا
احتك بالسلفيين ... فحببت ان اعرف منه رأية
فكان سؤالي ا ل م ت و ا ض ع ..

وقد اجابني اجابة اراحت قلبي وازالت الهم من عليه 
​


----------



## soul & life (22 ديسمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> معاذ الله واستغفر الله .. ان اكون قد قصدت هذا ..
> ولكن الاستاذ عبووووووووود قد اندمج معكم في دروس علي حد علمي المتواضع .. فنهل من العلم
> ما نهل واصبح لديه خلفيةٌ لا بأس بها ..
> وبما انه قد علم من الخلفيتين .. فقد كان عبوود
> ...



ربنا يريح قلبك دنيا واخرة ... بعتقد انت كمان متواجد بالمنتدى وشايف المسحيين وعلى حسب مشوفت من اراءك انك  سلفى يعنى  السؤال ملوش لازمة انه يتقال بالصيغة دى ..  انت سلفى ومعانا فى منتدى مسيحى الاغلب فيه ارزوثوكس يعنى الاجابة المفروض تكون عندك !


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 ديسمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ربنا يريح قلبك دنيا واخرة ... بعتقد انت كمان متواجد بالمنتدى وشايف المسحيين وعلى حسب مشوفت من اراءك انك  سلفى يعنى  السؤال ملوش لازمة انه يتقال بالصيغة دى ..  انت سلفى ومعانا فى منتدى مسيحى الاغلب فيه ارزوثوكس يعنى الاجابة المفروض تكون عندك !



مش فاهمك .. ايوه انا شايف المسيحيين ولسه معلق علي عضو منهم في قسم الاخبار من شوية
بمناسبة التعصب بس مش فاهم يعني ايه "انت سلفي !!!!"

في المعتدل وفيه المتعصب وفيه كل الالوان لكن الغالبية هي المعتدلة ..

وبالمناسبة سؤالي مالوش علاقة بالنصوص .. وانا وضحت السؤال وقلت الانسان !!
اجابة ايه اللي عندي ؟؟؟؟

وحتي لو الاجابة عندي وبعيد طرحها للنقاش لنبذ المفاهيم المغلوطة ... !! فين المشكلة ؟​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> افهم من كده ان كلامك ده كله خوف علينا من اللى بيستغل كتمانا واننا مبنحبش الزيطة والصراخ فى الميكروفونات :flowers:


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ أنا مش خايف على حد ...كل حى متعلق من عرقوبه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المقالة بتندهش جداً أن المسلمين فاهمينكم غلط ..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا حاولت اشرح لك الفهم الخاطئ دة جاى منين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم عطيتك مثل حى من منتدانا... قلتى لى لأ ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى خصوصية ومش عايزين نسبب عُثرة لحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كنت حابب تقرى يمكن يطلع نسبة 1% من كلامى فيه شئ من الصح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن أتهاجمت لأنى من الخارج  يمكن أنا (أندونيسى ) وأنا مش واخد بالى:fun_lol:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلعت غلطان أنا كمان ومش فاهم حاجة ...
ياترى مين اللى مسئول عن عدم الفهم دهون ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكيد أنا طبعاً ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فأُبشرك وأُبشر الأخوة الأفاضل أنى غلطان بنسبة 100% [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتم الأصح لأنكم أدرى بشئون دنياكم عن شخصى البسيط

 [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 ديسمبر 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> آ
> وبعدين المسيحي محيركو اوي مش عارفين تعملو فيه ايه


*
المسيحى محير الشيطان .. هما ادوات فقط *

[YOUTUBE]yV90C_nbjmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكلة ​
مسلمين بتطرح افكار مريضة 

زى مقال عبود 




> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *[FONT=&quot]
> > [FONT=&quot]اللى أنتم مش فاهمينه بقى وبتشتكوا منه أن *​





> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *غيركم بيستغل هذا السلوك ...[/FONT]*​
> ...


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 ديسمبر 2015)

اي حد بيوضح ولكن بما يخالف التوجه النفسي العام ومش مسيحي يبقي وراه هدف او غاية .. نظرية المؤامرة 

والمشكلة دي عندنا في الشرق ظاهرة وواضحة ..
ومش احنا (عامة الناس) بس السبب فيها .. انا قلتها قبل كده
ان النظم الحاكمة ليها باع في الموضوع ده (حلوة باع دي هههه صح)

وقلتها من زمان من حق المسيحي انه يبشر بدينه في المكان اللي عايزه لانها بلده زي ماهي بلد اي حد تاني

ولكن بدون عمل مقارنة مع الاخر لان الاخر مش هايسكت .. وفهمك لنصوصه غير فهمه لنصوصك

طب مين اللي مانع ... عامة المسلمين !! طبعا لأ

 لو طلعت لميس بكره تقول من حقهم وتشرح للناس بطريقتها الجذابة .. الناس هاتوافق وهاترجع للحق وتقول فعلا دا احنا ظلمة لو قلنا لأ

بالرغم بالرغم ... ان مافيش اضطهاد ديني .. فيه بعض الظلم ولكن ليس اضطهاد ديني كما يتم الترويج له

السلفيين قلة والاخوان كمان .. ومش هايقدرو يعملوا حاجة ولو عملوا بيتقشوا

من حقك تبني كنايس .. من حقك تبقي زيك زي اكبر حد في البلد .. 

هي فكرة دي بلدنا والتانيين دخلاء جت منين !!!
ومين اللي نماها وبقي فيه فكر انعازالي 
انا وانت !! اكيد لأ 

لو الادارة السياسية كانت ناصحة .. كانت اباحت الحقوق المتبقية والغير مؤثرة وجعلتها متساوية .. عشان تخرس اي لسان عنصري في البلد وتقتل اي فتنة ومحدش يبقي ليه حجة 

لكن اللي بيحصل ... العكس .. وبيتم دفع المسيحي دفعا للانطواء والشعور انه مقهور .. يقوم ينطوي علي نفسه .. انا بقي اشوفك كده قوم اقلق

امتي المسلم العادي هايشعر بالخطر ؟
لما يحس انه في حاجة غلط ناتجة من الانطواء 
وهنا المسلم العادي هايبتدي يدور علي السلفي المشهور بإرهابه .. ويتحد معاه 
ماهو يالله بقي .. انا واخويا علي ابن عمي لاني في حاجة انا حاسس انها بتتدبري في الخفاء 

وهو طبعا احساس كاذب ... ودا اللي اشار اليه عبووووووود بذكاء .. ان انت لازم تطمن اللي جمبك وتحسسه ان لا والله انت فاهم غلط ومافيش حاجة 
ومن غير متبصلي من بعيد البصة اللي كلها شك انا هافهمك واقولك

المهم موضوعي الجاي قرب .. وهو تقريبا عن الجزئية دي

واديني طلعت سلفي وانا من ورايا ومش واخدني بالي .. :fun_lol:
ومش بعيد اللقب ده يكون جاي من فوق في القسم اياه ..

بأموت في الاستنصاح الفاتني خصوصا لما يبقي نابع من القلب 
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## soul & life (22 ديسمبر 2015)

شكلها الاقسام العليا إياها مسببالكم قلق جامد  على رأى اللى قال كان الله فى العون


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ أنا مش خايف على حد ...كل حى متعلق من عرقوبه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المقالة بتندهش جداً أن المسلمين فاهمينكم غلط ..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا حاولت اشرح لك الفهم الخاطئ دة جاى منين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم عطيتك مثل حى من منتدانا... قلتى لى لأ ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى خصوصية ومش عايزين نسبب عُثرة لحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> كنت حابب تقرى يمكن يطلع نسبة 1% من كلامى فيه شئ من الصح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن أتهاجمت لأنى من الخارج  يمكن أنا (أندونيسى ) وأنا مش واخد بالى:fun_lol:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلعت غلطان أنا كمان ومش فاهم حاجة ...
> ياترى مين اللى مسئول عن عدم الفهم دهون ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكيد أنا طبعاً ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فأُبشرك وأُبشر الأخوة الأفاضل أنى غلطان بنسبة 100% [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتم الأصح لأنكم أدرى بشئون دنياكم عن شخصى البسيط
> ...







استاذ عبود

عندي سؤال واحد لحضرتك 

هل هي صعبة على العربي المسلم ان يذهب الى الكنيسة او يقرأ عن الدين المسيحي من مصادره المتوفرة - لكي يعرف الحقيقة ؟!

وشكرا


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2015)

بالرغم بالرغم ... ان مافيش اضطهاد ديني .. فيه بعض الظلم ولكن ليس اضطهاد ديني كما يتم الترويج له



الاخ ياسر رشدي

وماذا تسمي تفجير الكنائس في العراق ومصر وقتل المسيحيين بدم بارد ؟

https://www.google.iq/search?q=تفجي...X&ved=0ahUKEwje2c3syu_JAhXjvHIKHQXGAH0QsAQIIg


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 ديسمبر 2015)

paul iraqe قال:


> بالرغم بالرغم ... ان مافيش اضطهاد ديني .. فيه بعض الظلم ولكن ليس اضطهاد ديني كما يتم الترويج له
> 
> الاخ ياسر رشدي
> 
> ...


انا قلت قصة داعش في العراق وحللتها قبل كده وان دول قلة ومين اللي بيمولهم 
من ناحية مافيش اضطهاد انا هنا باتكلم عن مصر .. 
المسلمين هنا غالبهم بيحبوا اخوانهم المسيحيين ..
بس مش في ايدهم حاجة لان النظام عايز كده 
لان ده في مصلحته ..

وشرحت وقلت كذا مرة .. ان السيسي جه اهو والمسيحيين طلعوا هللوله لدرجة ان ابونا مكاري 
وصفه بالمخلص !!!

طب المخلص ده مش يخلص علي شوية الحاجات الباقية 
- يعمل قانون بناء دور العبادة الموحد
- ينهي الاحكام العرفية في الخلافات ويلجأ للقانون بدل التهجير القسري للعائلات التي اخطأ فرد فيها

قولي بقي يا بول .. ليه المخلص ماعملش كده 

دا انا بقولك ان من حقك تبشر .. لان مصر دي لينا كلنا .. بس اتبع القواعد اللي ماتعملش فتنة 

ده مش تفكيري لوحدي .. دا تفكير 70 مليون مصري
مسلم 

وماتجيش بقلة من السلفيين وتصورهم ان كل المصريين المسلمين زيهم كده ..

غلط اللي انا بقوله :give_rose​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 ديسمبر 2015)

paul iraqe قال:


> استاذ عبود
> 
> عندي سؤال واحد لحضرتك
> 
> ...


لا يا عم احنا عندنا اسرار 
اصل المنتدى مافيهوش قسم للأسئلة المسيحية 
ولا لا بيرحب بأى سؤال فى المسيحية 

:t33::t33::t33:


وكمان النهيسى مابيعملش موضوعين تهنئة للمسلمين فى عيد الاضحى والفطر
والاساتذة أمة وكاندى مابيعملوش موضوع تهنئة بحلول شهر رمضان 

ده ماطلعش من ذمة  ياسر اوهيفاء اوعبود 

يعملوا موضوع لنا بعيد الميلاد او القيامة 
وفى الآخر احنا اللى عنصريين
​
:t33::t33::t33:

انا ليا رأى 
يمكن لما  يدخلوا قسم المباركين والإشراف مانبقاش عنصريين !!!!
:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:
:t33::t33::t33:
:t33::t33:
:t33:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 ديسمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> شكلها الاقسام العليا إياها مسببالكم قلق جامد  على رأى اللى قال كان الله فى العون



ايوة مسببالنا قلق جامد 
 يا عنصرية يا اللى بتصلى فى سرك 
:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## soul & life (22 ديسمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ايوة مسببالنا قلق جامد
> يا عنصرية يا اللى بتصلى فى سرك
> :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​



ههههههههههههههههه الله يسامحك:smil15:


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2015)

بمناسبة قسم المباركين علشان اللي اتقال بجد يعني خلط فظيع للامور 
طيب فيه قسم تاني اسمه المحاورين :t33: وقسم تالت للمشرفين :t33: حتي الأعضاء المباركين مش بيقدرو يدخلو الأقسام ديه رغم انهم مسيحيين ومباركين 
كل حاجة ليها تخصص وبما ان المنتدي فيه ترتيب للعضويات معينة طبيعي يبقا فيه أقسام خاصة للعضويات ديه ده مش معناه اننا مافيا بنرتب لحاجة 
وبعدين المنتدي أساسا مسيحي، اسمه منتدي الكنيسة حد قال انه منتدي طبخ؟ حد سجل هنا ومتخيل انه منتدي للطبخ؟ يعني المنتدي أصلا متخصص للمسيحيين ومرحب طبعا بالأعضاء المسلمين بأسئلتهم ونقاشهم ، يبقا ايه المفاجئة في ان يكون في قسم للمسيحيين ؟ 
انا عاصرت الفترة اللي كان فيها القسم الاسلامي مفتوح وكان فيه ناس بتدخل تسجل علي انها مسيحية وتكدب علينا وفي الاخر نكتشف انهم مسلمين ويتقربو من الأعضاء وكان فيه خطورة وقتها علي المحاورين في القسم الاسلامي انهم يتعرف اي حاجة عن بياناتهم الشخصية 
انتو عارفين ان فيه منتدي تاني بس مش فاكرة اسمه كان واحد عامل نفسه مسيحي ووصل انه يبقا من الادارة في فترة من الفترات؟ شوفتو الكذب وصل لفين؟ 
الغلط مش علينا علشان بنحمي نفسنا والمنتدي من الاختراق كمان لانه المنتدي اتعرض للاختراق مرة قبل كده ، إنما العيب علي اللي بيتبع وسيلة الكذب علينا يا اما علشان يوصلنا او حتي يدافع عن دينه بأستخدام أساليب ملتوية 
لو كنّا عارفين احنا بنتعامل مع مين ، ولو كان اللي قدامنا واضح هو مين ، ومعندناش شك انه ممكن يكون بيخدع ويخترق المنتدي او يضحك علي حد من الأعضاء وياخد بياناته كنّا أكيد هنفتح كل الأقسام لكل الناس 
بتلومو علي المعتدي عليه انه بيدافع عن نفسه ويحميها؟ منطق عجيب 

وياسر رشدي بيحاول يساوي الأرثوذوكسي بالسلفي؟ منطق عجيب اخر 
انا مش عارفه مش بتتابع الأحداث في مصر ولا ايه؟ هما لما قريه تقوم تهد كنيسة ولا بيت بيصلي فيه المسيحيين دول بس اخوان وسلفيين اللي بيعملو كده ولا ناس عاديه؟ حتي لو الاخوان هما اللي بيهيجوهم هما بيستجيبو ليه؟ علشان عندهم استعداد 
حتي داعش اللي انت عمال تقول صناعة أمريكية ، أمريكا مجابتش ناس من الفضاء وكونت بيهم داعش ، أفراد داعش أصلا منكم وفيكم يمكن انت مش بتتبع افكارهم لكن فيه غيرك وممكن يكون من جيرانك بيتبع افكارهم وممكن قريب تلاقيه انضم ليهم 
انتو زرعتو الفكر ودلوقتي بتحصدوه وأمريكا لاقت فرصة جاهزة وناس جاهزه للتنفيذ بعقيدة في دماغهم ان ده هو الصح متستخدمهومش ليه؟ حتي الأزهر مش قادر يكفرهم ، ومفيش مظاهره واحدة خرجت في اي دوله اسلاميه ضد داعش ، بس لو جريده فرنسية مغمورة بتكتب بلغه احنا أصلا مش بنعرف نقراها عملت رسوم نخرج كلنا في مظاهرات وشغب وحرق وهيجان ، 
المعتدلين مش هما الاغلبيه هما بس مش لاقين فرصتهم ، اول ما بتيجي الفرصة بينفذو


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 ديسمبر 2015)

هلا وغلا روز والله زمان عنك انا بصراحه ودي اعلق على نقطه قلتيها اكثر من مره في اكثر من مكان حضرتج تتوقعين
وتستنكريين ان فيه مسيحين متعصبين باخلاق السلفين المتعصبين بتوعنا ليش حبيبتي ترى ممكن اعطيج ببس عشرين مثال في المنتدى هذا اذا على الاقل اعتبرنا الشتيمه مثلا تعصب.. واذا تبغين اكثرخذي لفه في سوشيل ميديا اي موقع  ييعجبك فيس تويتر والذي منه وتلقينهم اكثر من شعر راسك هتقولي هم مايهدون مساجد وده مجرد كلام يتقال على نت مايرقى الى تطبيق  ماشي منطق برضو بس عشان الوضع مايساعدهم وفي خارج العالم بتاعنا اجيبلك مسيحين زسهم من تعصبهم ذبحو جيرانهم المسلمين مايحتاج نعمل منها نقطة خلاف لان هذا شي بديهي ان كل الناس عندهم متعصبين مو اختراع هذا طبع البشر اولا واخيرا الا اذا الانسان شايف نفسه ومن ينتمي لنفس بلده وعرقه ودينه ومنطقته وقبيلته هم ملائكه هنا يكون واخد اكبر مقلب في حياته الانسان نفسه االلي هي نفسه مايضمنها اشلون يضمن تصرفات ملايين من البشر على انها زينه لمجرد ان بينهم صفات مشتركه


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2015)

اهلا هيفاء ، لا ، انا عارفه ان فيه مسيحيين متعصبين جدا ومن السذاجة ان اي حد يفتكر ان فيه نوعيه او طائفة من البشر ملايكة مش بيغلطو 
لكن لا يمكن بأي حال مساواة الأرثوذكسي بالسلفي ، الأرثوذكسي مهما كان متعصب دينيا اخره شويه كلام او ممكن يعامل الاخر بطريقة فيها تعصب ، لكن حمل السلاح علشان يدافع عن دينه ديه غير وارده وحتي لو هو كفرد فكر في كده مع نفسه فهتلاقي اول ناس واقفة ضده هما اباء كنيسته وطائفته ، انا مش ارثوذكسية بس عارفه كويس القداس بيتقال فيه ايه والتعليم اللي في الكنيسة الارثوذكسيه عبارة عن ايه ، فيه ناس متعصبين ايوة أكيد لأنهم بشر ، لكن معندهومش اي تعليم كتابي او كنسي بيساعد التعصب بتاعهم او يشجعهم علي حمل السلاح ، فهي في النهاية ديه افكارهم ورؤيتهم الخاصة بيهم ، متتحسبش  علينا ككل 
وبعدين لكل فعل رد فعل ، ياسر بيتكلم عن مسيحيين مصر ، مسيحيين مصر أساسا اقليه ، لا يمكن يكونو هما اللي بيعملو الفعل ، أكيد هما رد فعل لأفعال الاغلبيه ، والكلام الفاضي بتاع احنا عمرنا ما كنّا كده وكنا اخوات وحلوين ده يقولوه في المسلسلات اما الحقيقة بقا تسمعيها من اللي عاشها ، الكلام ده بتاع رأس السنه والقسيس بيعمل ايه مع الستات في الكنيسة كنت بسمعه من زمااااااان وانا طفله واللي اكبر مني كانو بردو بيسمعوه وبيسمعو اللي اوحش منه 
المضايقات اليوميه اللي بيعيشها المسيحي موجودة من زمان ، بس دلوقتي اخدت شكل أفجر وأشرس وأوضح ، لكن البذرة موجودة وعايشه وصاحيه وبتنمو من زمان 
مفيش حاجة بتطلع لوحدها كده فجأة كل حاجة بتاخد وقتها علشان تنمو وتكبر وتوصل للوضع اللي احنا فيه دلوقتي 
وإذا كان فيه هنا ناس مسيحيين بتشتم وأسلوبها مش كويس وان كنت انا طبعا ضد ده والمسيحية كمان ضد ده ، فأيضا هي ردود افعال ، البداية مش من عندنا نهائي ، طبعا ده مش مبرر ، يعني حتي لو كان فعل اللي قدامي غلط، ده ميدنيش الحق أبدا اني أرد الغلط بغلط 
ولكن محاولات البعض المساواه ما بين اللي بيعمل وبيبتدي أساسا واللي بيرد عليه ده شيء ظالم ومش منطقي 
متجيش انت تستفزني وتشتمني وتهيني طول اليوم ولما أرد رد مش كويس تزعل وتساوي اللي انت عملته باللي انا عملته 
وبعدين اللي عايز يغير الدنيا وعايز الدنيا تبقا احسن مبيعقدش يقول للتاني اعمل وسوي وانت وانت ، اللي عايز يغير حاجة يبدأ بنفسه ، ابتدو بنفسكم ورو للعالم أنكم أشخاص مسالمين ومتقبلين للاخر ، ورو للعالم ان انتو رافضين افعال داعش وغيرها ، مش بالكلام المعسول علي ال social media علشان بس نوري الأجانب اننا ناس مسالمين و cute إنما بالفعل علي ارض الواقع ، خلو الأزهر واضغطو عليه جماهيريا انه يكفر داعش ، اعملو حاجة ، بتشتكو من شيوخ الفتن ، ماتوقفو  ضدهم انتو بدل ما بتيجو تقولونا احنا انتو عنصريين ودوّل لا يمثلونا 
طيب واحنا مالنا ؟، دول لا يمثلوكم شيلوهم من حياتكم ، ولا انتو موافقين بينكو وبين نفسكو علي اللي بيقولوه واللي بيعملوه!؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 ديسمبر 2015)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



			أجابتى عليكم أنتم الأتنين هى (نعم) (أيوة) (بيج يييس)
أيوة طبعا عايزين كدة ...دى متعتكم ...
لية بقى ؟

أنتم عاملين فى المنتدى هنا قسم ( المباركين )
.... صوح ؟
قسم المباركين دهون للى بتتأكد الأدارة أنه أية ؟؟؟ ....
أنه مسيحى ..
صوح ؟
يعنى من أولاد الملك الذين لا يجب أن يطرحوا دررهم قدام الخنازير ..!!
هل هنا ( أجهزة الدولة ) هى اللى قالت لكم أعملوا ( قسم مخفى )..؟!!!

وألا أنتم من كتر ماأنتم عايشين لذة الأسرار ... عملتوا قسم سرى
مايشفوش إلا اللى أنتم متأكدين أنه مسيحى ..!!!
أنتم كدة مش فرحانين بالسرية وبالغموض والتشويق والإثارة ؟؟!!
دى مُتعتكم التى ما بعدها مُتعة

يعنى حتى وأنتم فى مجتمعكم المُغلق اللى مافيش سيطرة من ( أجهزة الدولة ) عليه
اللى هى حجتكم..!!
نلاقيكم قافلين على روحكم بقسم سرى ...
صوح ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			أجابتى عليكم أنتم الأتنين هى (نعم) (أيوة) (بيج يييس)
أيوة طبعا عايزين كدة ...دى متعتكم ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هما الأتنين بس عايزين كدا..؟

بص يا أفوكاتو .. متعتنا فى إننا نعرف جيداً إننا لازم نكون سخريه لأي واحد "من الخارج" علشان نكون مُستحقين أن نكون فى الداخل..




			أنتم عاملين فى المنتدى هنا قسم ( المباركين )
.... صوح ؟
قسم المباركين دهون للى بتتأكد الأدارة أنه أية ؟؟؟ ....
أنه مسيحى ..
صوح ؟
يعنى من أولاد الملك الذين لا يجب أن يطرحوا دررهم قدام الخنازير ..!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قسم المباركين للي الإدراه تختارهم كأشخاص موثوق فيهم مسيحيين طبعاً.لكن الثقه هي اللي تحدد .
مش كل مسيحي هيدخل المباركين ..ومش كل محامي هيبقا نقيب المُحامين .




			هل هنا ( أجهزة الدولة ) هى اللى قالت لكم أعملوا ( قسم مخفى )..؟!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قسم مخفي .؟..ربنا يشفي.
طيب ما قسم الأسره مخفي..مستخفيتش ليه عليه



			وألا أنتم من كتر ماأنتم عايشين لذة الأسرار ... عملتوا قسم سرى
مايشفوش إلا اللى أنتم متأكدين أنه مسيحى ..!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أه ..بنعيش لذة الأسرار لذه لا يُمكنك شعورها ولن تشعرها ..لأنك "من الخارج"
لذه تعطيني سُلطان وتجعل عيناي مفتوحه لأري إنك "غلبان".لأنك "من الخارج"




			أنتم كدة مش فرحانين بالسرية وبالغموض والتشويق والإثارة ؟؟!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أه اه فعلاً..ولن تشعر هذا معنا.لأنك "من الخارج"




			دى مُتعتكم التى ما بعدها مُتعة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أه أه فعلاً..لن نجد مُتعه بعدها..لأننا نعرف وقتها إننا مُميزين ..فى الداخل .غير الذين "من الخارج"



			يعنى حتى وأنتم فى مجتمعكم المُغلق اللى مافيش سيطرة من ( أجهزة الدولة ) عليه
اللى هى حجتكم..!!
نلاقيكم قافلين على روحكم بقسم سرى ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إحنا بنقول حاكم نفسه خير من حاكم مدينه..وولاد الملك غير ولاد اللذينا.
إحنا قافلين علي نفسنا أوي..علشان لو فتحنا هنبقا "من الخارج"
 ـ ـ ـ



عبود عبده عبود قال:



			استنى اضحكك قبل ما الموضوع يقلب بغم ..
وأنا صغير كان عندى أعتقاد عجيب جداً ..أن القسيس بيتولد ( أخنف )
كنت فى أبتدائى لما بابا جارى المسيحى مات فى حادثة ورحنا كنيسة كلوباترا نحضر قُداس الجنازة
طبعاً أنا مش فاهم هو بيقول أية ...و فجأة الاقيهم مرة واحدة راحوا قايمين واقفين أأقوم واقف
وبعد شوية يقعدوا ...أأقعد ...وبعدين فجأة يقوموا ...أأقف ...وبعدين يقعدوا ...
ملت على أخويا أسأله = هو القسيس (أخنف) ؟
قال لى - : أيوة جدتك قالت لى أنه بيتولد كدة

طاب العيد جاى ..أبقى أفتح القُداس وأتحدااااك لو فهمت حاجة ...خاصة التراتيل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			استنى اضحكك قبل ما الموضوع يقلب بغم ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إضحك براحتك..غم ليه ..ربنا يجعلك فى كل قضيه نُكته..




			وأنا صغير كان عندى أعتقاد عجيب جداً ..أن القسيس بيتولد ( أخنف )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وماذا عن إعتقاد شبابك وماذا عن إعتقاد شيخوختك .،
كان النمُعتقد ضاحك عليك ولا إنت اللي ضوحوكت عليه.؟




			كنت فى أبتدائى لما بابا جارى المسيحى مات فى حادثة ورحنا كنيسة كلوباترا نحضر قُداس الجنازة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كُنت فى سنه كام ويوم أيه والساعه كام .وصاحبك كان فين.وانت كنت قاعد فى انهي صف
وقريت عليه الفاتحه ولا مكنتش لسا خدتها.؟




			طبعاً أنا مش فاهم هو بيقول أية ...و فجأة الاقيهم مرة واحدة راحوا قايمين واقفين أأقوم واقف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ولا هتفهم ..لإنك مازلت "من الخارج"
الأسهل تفهم لما يقفوا تقف




			وبعد شوية يقعدوا ...أأقعد ...وبعدين فجأة يقوموا ...أأقف ...وبعدين يقعدوا ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب كويس ..إتأقلمت بسرعه يعني علي القعاد والوقوف .؟
أنا لحد دلوقتي معنانيتش مُعانات إبتدائيتك دي..

معرفش الطقس دا أيه اللي بتحكي عنه .؟



			ملت على أخويا أسأله = هو القسيس (أخنف) ؟
قال لى - : أيوة جدتك قالت لى أنه بيتولد كدة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني جدتك هي أصل المُعتقد مش كان جواك انت..
وأخوك دا أخوك فى الإنسانيه ولا اخوك فى الله
وجدتك حضرت كام قداس لكام قسيس..أصل الأخنف دا بيعدي لو بصيتله كتير.




			طاب العيد جاى ..أبقى أفتح القُداس وأتحدااااك لو فهمت حاجة ...خاصة التراتيل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


منا قلتلك إنت "من الخارج"




عبود عبده عبود قال:



			الأدهش من كدة ..

أنكم حريصين أشد الحرص على تحديث المنتدى وتطوير السيرفر والتكنولوجيا
فى حين عجزتم عن تطوير أنفسكم بنبذ العنصريةوالتصنيف ..!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			الأدهش من كدة ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الأدهش مِن كدا .. إني شاييفك إنك شايف إننا شايفيين غير اللي انت شايفه أصلاً.



			أنكم حريصين أشد الحرص على تحديث المنتدى وتطوير السيرفر والتكنولوجيا
فى حين عجزتم عن تطوير أنفسكم بنبذ العنصريةوالتصنيف ..!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش إحنا اللي بنطور نفسنا لنكون جيدين فى نبذ العنصريه..إحنا كأولاد ملك من داخل المملكه نعلم ما هي الوصايا التي نطور بها نفسنا كي لا نكون عنصريين..لكن كسبق لسيادتك إنك توجهنا لنبذ العنصريه والتصنيف ..فلن تجد إلا من يرد عليك ولن تجد من يسمعك.."مالك المنتدي حُر" ..يعمل القسم اللي يحبه أفيليبل أو إنفيزيبل لأي حد ..نحن وإن كُنا عُنصريين مع بعضنا فهذا لن يجعلك أكثر إشفاقا ورحمه علينا لتوجهنا نحو التغيير..بل ..سنرضي بعنصريتنا ولن نرضي بتوجيهك لأنك "من الخارج"..لما تبقي "من الداخل"..هتشوف ايه اللي فى الداخل



عبود عبده عبود قال:



			من الخارج ؟!
من بلاد برة يعنى ؟!...
آآآآآلوووو ...بلاد برة بتكلم بلاد جوة آآآلووووو
يا أخ عب الموعتشييى آآآآآآآلوووو

أنا الطااااااااااااااالب عبد المعطى عبد الحق جاد الحق شراب
عضو البعثة التعليمية بالمعهد الزراعى بشبين
أحنا هنا بيوكلونا عيش فينو وبيقولوا لنا أغسلوا رجليكم قبل ما تناموا
لآحسن تموتوا ...


أسيبك مع الفيديو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			من الخارج ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أينعم ..




			من بلاد برة يعنى ؟!...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أينعم .. بس مش عارف لو حقيقة شوفت بلاد برا هتتعامل إزاي ..أو هيعاملوك إزاي..

إنت من بلاد برا اللي هي ليست "من الداخل"




			آآآآآلوووو ...بلاد برة بتكلم بلاد جوة آآآلووووو
يا أخ عب الموعتشييى آآآآآآآلوووو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



Totally see you >>>شايفكك فى كل مُشاركه .. وفى كل حبكه .. وفى كل دبكه .. وفى كل سكه..وعلي كل دكه وأراك عندما تعاني من الحكه ..




			أنا الطااااااااااااااالب عبد المعطى عبد الحق جاد الحق شراب
عضو البعثة التعليمية بالمعهد الزراعى بشبين
أحنا هنا بيوكلونا عيش فينو وبيقولوا لنا أغسلوا رجليكم قبل ما تناموا
لآحسن تموتوا ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عندما .. عندما ... عندما .. .. تقف أمام القاضي..فى صمت ..تنتظرأن يأذن لك بالكلام ..فلا تفكر أن تقول له إفيه .. ولا تحاول أن تُداعبه بمكر لتهرب من الدفاع عن نفسك كمحامي..



عبود عبده عبود قال:



			أسيبك مع الفيديو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أسيبك تفكر مع نفسك شويه ..

يمكن نلاقي منك ردود علي قدر القامه التي تضع نفسك فيها.

ـ ـ ـ


​*


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا قلت قصة داعش في العراق وحللتها قبل كده وان دول قلة ومين اللي بيمولهم
> 
> قلة ؟؟؟
> هل تعلم بأن نصف العراق سقط بيد داعش ؟!
> ...







حاشاك من الغلط 

انت اخ عزيز وطيب - ربي يحفظك ويخليك

:36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لا يا عم احنا عندنا اسرار
> اصل المنتدى مافيهوش قسم للأسئلة المسيحية
> ولا لا بيرحب بأى سؤال فى المسيحية
> 
> ...







اختي الفاضلة

حتى لو كنا عنصريين (زي ما بيقولوا )

على الاقل  نحن لم نفجر جوامعهم ولم نغتصب بناتهم ولم نصادر بيوتهم واموالهم المنقولة وغير المنقولة ولم نقتل اطفالهم









بمعنى - عنصريتنا (ان وجدت ) فهي لنا فقط


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2015)

وبعدين اللي  عايز يغير الدنيا وعايز الدنيا تبقا احسن مبيعقدش يقول للتاني اعمل وسوي  وانت وانت ، اللي عايز يغير حاجة يبدأ بنفسه ، ابتدو بنفسكم ورو للعالم  أنكم أشخاص مسالمين ومتقبلين للاخر ، ورو للعالم ان انتو رافضين افعال داعش  وغيرها ، مش بالكلام المعسول علي ال social media علشان بس نوري الأجانب  اننا ناس مسالمين و cute إنما بالفعل علي ارض الواقع ، خلو الأزهر واضغطو  عليه جماهيريا انه يكفر داعش ، اعملو حاجة ، بتشتكو من شيوخ الفتن ،  ماتوقفو  ضدهم انتو بدل ما بتيجو تقولونا احنا انتو عنصريين ودوّل لا  يمثلونا 
طيب واحنا مالنا ؟، دول لا يمثلوكم شيلوهم من حياتكم ، ولا انتو موافقين بينكو وبين نفسكو علي اللي بيقولوه واللي بيعملوه!؟؟





في الصميم ...

من يريد ان يغير فعليه ان يبدأ بنفسه

بالمناسبة -

هل تعلمون ان الكثير من العرب المسلمين (حتى هنا في بغداد )

يسمون داعش (بالثوار ) ؟!

ان لم يكونوا  قد حملوا السلاح معهم على الاقل هم مؤيدين لاعمالهم وافعالهم 

هل تعلمون في يوم اخراج المسيحيين من الموصل - الكثير هنا في بغداد (من العرب المسلمين ) فرحوا ؟؟؟!!!

وبأذني سمعت منهم ( بيقولوا الحمد لله خلصنا من الصليبيين الكفرة - وبدأت تنظف مدننا منهم )

والحديث يطول ويطول - وسأكتفي بهذا المقدار

تاركا لكم مساحة من التفكير فيما قلته لكم

وشكرا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]جلاجلا .. لاسحر ولاشعوذة ..ولا بنشحت.. ولا بنقول لله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]نصحى النايمين ونرجع الغايبين : رورو – حوبو – دونا – هيلانة – و...آخرين:fun_lol:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ودَستور يامباركين وبنهى أخواتنا المسلمين بمناسبة ( مَولِدْ النَّبِى الكداب )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى بتاخدوا فيه أجازة مدفوعة الأجر ...وربنا يخلى لنا المادة التانية فى الدستور يا مباركين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و يخلى المسلمين وكتر يارب ف أعيادهم وأطرح فيها البركة وزيد... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبـ (صفاء) نية والله 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](نقطة) ومن أول السطر ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى منتدى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يخفى عن أعضاءه أقسام نظراً لتصنيفهم دينياً ...يبقى فيه أسرار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومالوش تعريف تانى مهما حاولتم بأستماتة من شرح وتفسير وإيجاد معانى وتدابير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و محاولات فاشلة بائسة يائسة لقلب المنضدة على "العبد لله" بأعتبار أن القسم بيؤرقه أو مسبب له عقدة .!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و.... ياااللهووووول على رأى " أميتاب باتشان "  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](نقطة) تاااانى ومن أول السطر ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما بتقولوا (الشعب المصرى) هل بتقصدوا ( المسلمين ) ؟ هل دة مُصطلح (سرى) جديد ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أصل "عبد يسوع المسيح" قالها صريحة وش ... و لم تهاجموه ..!! [/FONT]*​ *:thnk0001: ...وعطتوه تقييم كمان ...:thnk0001:*​


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *صدقوني الشعب المصري عنصري بطبعه ..*
> زي ما بيفرق بين المسلم والمسيحي بيفرق بين الراجل والمرآة والغني والفقير ووووو ..
> *وده مش تمميز طبيعي لأ ده تمميز عنصري كله أزدراء. *


 *[FONT=&quot]لكن "العبد لله" عملتوا عليه فرح و كل واحد دخل ينقط ...!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و(هو) ولا واحد علق عليه أو وجه له كلا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إكمنه ميسيحيى يعنى ؟!!![/FONT]*​:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](نقطة) أخيرة ومن أول السطر ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سبق و قولت آنى غلطان [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عليا الطلااااج غلطان ..ومعودناش هنعملوا كدة تانى ولاحتى نفكروا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى مُضطهد مُضطهد واللى متاكل حقه متاكل حقه واللى عنده أسرار واللى معندوش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل حى ومتعلق من عرقوبه ...اللى يدخل الملكوت يدخل واللى يترمى فى جهنم يترمى[/FONT]*

:11_1_211v:​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن ماما توحة وبابا عبده وتيتة كراز وخالو عادل نُهديكم أرق التحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وياريت أكون صديق للبرنامج[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:36_3_19:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *
> وأخوك دا أخوك فى الإنسانيه ولا اخوك فى الله
> 
> ​*


*
[FONT=&quot]لأ دة كان أخى الشقيق ... مش أخى فى الله ولا أخويا السماوى :new6:​​ [FONT=&quot]و( الله يرحمه ) كان بيحب الأغنية اللى جاية دى وكنا بنغنيها مع بعض وأحنا صوغيرين​**​ [FONT=&quot]ومعنديش أعز منك أُهديه أغنية (بلدياتك اليونانى) " ديمس روسوس"​**​ [FONT=&quot]
الكليب دهون هيعجبك أوى

​**​ When I'm a kid // I'll go and play with misty wind.​ Singing along // tapping along // clapping away​ When I'm a boy // I'll go back to my good old toys​ La, la, la, laaaaa, lalala , laaaaa ,llaalaa​ Singing along // tapping along // clapping away 

[YOUTUBE]VqGWX-CURN4[/YOUTUBE]

​**[/FONT]**[/FONT]*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]جلاجلا .. لاسحر ولاشعوذة ..ولا بنشحت.. ولا بنقول لله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]نصحى النايمين ونرجع الغايبين : رورو – حوبو – دونا – هيلانة – و...آخرين:fun_lol:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ودَستور يامباركين وبنهى أخواتنا المسلمين بمناسبة ( مَولِدْ النَّبِى الكداب )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى بتاخدوا فيه أجازة مدفوعة الأجر ...وربنا يخلى لنا المادة التانية فى الدستور يا مباركين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و يخلى المسلمين وكتر يارب ف أعيادهم وأطرح فيها البركة وزيد... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبـ (صفاء) نية والله
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot](نقطة) ومن أول السطر ..[/FONT]*
> ...



إقتباس من قوانين المُنتدي ​

يحق للاعضاء كافة المشاركة في كل اقسام المنتدى مادام محتوى مشاركاتهم لا ينافي و لا يعارض الأخلاق و لا التعاليم المسيحية. أي لهجة الحوار يجب ان تكون لائقة بمنتدى مسيحي، فحسن النية و التسامح و الكتابة بمحبة و ادب هو واجب على كل عضو. ​

يُمنع التعرض للطوائف و الإساءة للرموز المسيحية والقادة (البابا، البطريارك، المطران الخ) ويمنع نشر المواضيع الطائفية التي تفرق او تثير المشاكل بين الطوائف المسيحية.​
[U]المنتدى ليس ساحة سياسية للجدل حول سياسية الدول سواء كانت العربية أو العالمية وقيادتها وحكامها ومواطنيها. ويمنع الإساءة بأي شكل لقيادة وحكومة وسيادة وشعب أي من الدول العربية أو العالمية.[/U]
​مراعاة عدم التعرض لأي دين أو طائفة أو أي فكر آخر بالإهانة أو الاحتقار أو الازدراء.
​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> وبعدين مالك المنتدى (حُر) يعمل اللى هو عايزه ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت كمان كعضو (حُر) إما أن تقبل أو لاتقبل ..*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]:smile01:smile01
> أنا أكتر واحد فيكم أنتقد الأدارة وبمواضيع ساخرة بالعبيط تشهد لى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​






عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أى منتدى يخفى عن أعضاءه أقسام نظراً لتصنيفهم دينياً ...يبقى فيه أسرار
> ومالوش تعريف تانى مهما حاولتم بأستماتة من شرح وتفسير وإيجاد معانى وتدابير
> و محاولات فاشلة بائسة يائسة لقلب المنضدة على "العبد لله" بأعتبار أن القسم بيؤرقه أو مسبب له عقدة .!!
> و.... ياااللهووووول على رأى " أميتاب باتشان "



الا تجد أرق فى كل هذا .. لو أن هذا لم لا يقرقك .. فلما هذا الأرق كله ..




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> وبعدين مالك المنتدى (حُر) يعمل اللى هو عايزه ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت كمان كعضو (حُر) إما أن تقبل أو لاتقبل ..*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]:smile01:smile01
> أنا أكتر واحد فيكم أنتقد الأدارة وبمواضيع ساخرة بالعبيط تشهد لى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​



​​[/FONT]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ دة كان أخى الشقيق ... مش أخى فى الله ولا أخويا السماوى :new6:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]و( الله يرحمه ) كان بيحب الأغنية اللى جاية دى وكنا بنغنيها مع بعض وأحنا صوغيرين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعنديش أعز منك أُهديه أغنية (بلدياتك اليونانى) " ديمس روسوس"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الكليب دهون هيعجبك أوى
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *When I'm a kid // I'll go and play with misty wind.*​ *Singing along // tapping along // clapping away*​ *When I'm a boy // I'll go back to my good old toys*​ *La, la, la, laaaaa, lalala , laaaaa ,llaalaa*​ *Singing along // tapping along // clapping **away *
> ...



اللي يمسكلك ع الحرف متمسكلوش ع الجمله .. إمسكله ع الحرف زيه .

انا "ديمس" مش بلدياتي .. دا من مطربي قائمة أغنياتي..

ومعنديش وقت أفتح فيديوهات صدقني..أنا بدرولك علي وقت أرد عليك ..

"ديمس" راحت عليه هو وكل أغانيه وكل الـplay list تم تصفيتها من جهات "سريه"
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> الا تجد أرق فى كل هذا .. لو أن هذا لم لا *يقرقك *.. فلما هذا الأرق كله ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​



*[FONT=&quot]يقرقك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يؤكل هادا ؟*​​​:new6::new6::new6:​​​​​​​​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يقرقك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يؤكل هادا ؟*​​:new6::new6::new6:​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]



هذه هي الثغرات القضائيه التي تبحث عنها .. ولا تُجيد غير هذا ..:thnk0001:
لكنك مملوء ثغرات فكريه تحاول سدها بفتح جنجرتك للضحك المُصطنع المُبتدع خشية أن تقع.

It is not good to give you more time[/FONT]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 ديسمبر 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هذه هي الثغرات القضائيه التي تبحث عنها .. ولا تُجيد غير هذا ..:thnk0001:
> لكنك مملوء ثغرات فكريه تحاول سدها بفتح *جنجرتك *للضحك المُصطنع المُبتدع خشية أن تقع.
> 
> ​


​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​



*جنجرتك 
؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
*[FONT=&quot]ايوة هى دى الثغرات اللى (بنجرجر) فيها واحد من قفاه ع القفص
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 ديسمبر 2015)

*وبعدين !​*


----------



## peace_86 (24 ديسمبر 2015)

*المهم نرجع للموضوع يا جماعة..

كل عام وانتم بخير.. بمناسبة ولادة سيدنا المخلص ابن الله المتجسد يسوع المسيح

في العادة انا ابارك اخوتي (بالروح والدم) المسلمين في مناسبات مثل رمضان وعيد الفطر والاضحى..
لكن مناسبة مثل يوم المولد النبوي (الشريف) .. غير انه بعض المسلمين يعتبروه بدعة..
لكن انا شخصياً ليس عندي ادنى استعداد بأن احتفل بهذا العيد لأنه هو شخصه (محمد) اساء كثير لعقيدتنا المسيحية وايماننا واستخف كلياً بعقيدة الثالوث والتجسد.. وقال ان المسيحيين هم ضالين.. فاصبح كل مسلم يردد بأن المسيحيين ضالين 13مرة يومياً على اقل تقدير.. وبما ان الاعياد الاخرى لا ترتبط بشخصية محمد بشكل كامل فلا عندي مانع بأن احتفل بها.. اما المولد النبوي فهو مرتبط بمؤسس هذا الدين

لذلك لايشرفني ان احتفل بيوم المولد ولا حتى مجاملة*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> [FONT=&quot]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> [FONT=&quot] فهل هو عن ضعف أو عن التلذذ بترديد الأكاذيب عنا ونقول ربنا يعوض ؟!​*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *​*​*
> [FONT=&quot]بصراحة لا تلوموا ألا أنفسكم [/FONT]​*​*[/FONT]*​​


*



عبود عبده عبود قال:



 [FONT=&quot]و(هو) ولا واحد علق عليه أو وجه له كلا ​​ [FONT=&quot]إكمنه ميسيحيى يعنى ؟!!![/FONT]​:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:​ [/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...





عبود عبده عبود قال:




جنجرتك 
؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[FONT=&quot]ايوة هى دى الثغرات اللى (بنجرجر) فيها واحد من قفاه ع القفص
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
​​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


لن تكون التجربه الأولي لي .. فأنا مُعتاد عليها .

هذه هي الثغرات التي أحدثك عنها ..

جنجرتك تؤدي إلي جرجرتك = كل واحد ممسوك من عرقوبه

أنت تلصق نفسك بنا وتأتي لتتهمنا بالعنصريه لانك لست مسيحي .

*​​*[/FONT]*​


----------

